# 11/28 Raw Discussion Thread: Title clash in Flair Country



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some fresh matchups there with Charlotte/Sasha and New Day/Club. I'm sure Jericho will probably have a match with Rollins again too.









MNF should be good despite Green Bay's poor record. While a Packer's loss would be delightful, Eagles losing and EDP losing his shit could make a Packers win worth it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Going by recent history of hometown heroes losing in their hometowns, Charlotte will lose.
But it's WWE nepotism, so she will probably squash Sasha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Strowman.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Raw's women's division needs a kick in the backside. 
I wanna see Charlotte handcuff Bayley to the ropes and force her to watch while Nia beats absolute fuck out of Sasha. Gets some damn heat on these new feuds and fast.


Second Nature said:


> Please let this be where Emmalina debuts i'm getting sick of waiting and she would be a great challenger to Charlotte if they involve her previous partnership with Dana into the storyline and she also should be the one to take the title from Charlotte imo.


You miss Survivor series or some shit? Bayley's the next challenger 99.9% confirmed.


Second Nature said:


> Okay and? after Charlotte beats Bayley (which i'm sure she will) Emmalina can be build up at the meantime so she be the next challenger.


Ain't she a heel? No Chance if that's the case.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Please let this be where Emmalina debuts i'm getting sick of waiting and she would be a great challenger to Charlotte if they involve her previous partnership with Dana into the storyline and she also should be the one to take the title from Charlotte imo.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

What is with Lana and other men? Ziggler steals her in a dumpster fire of an angle. Rock implies he fucked her while her husband does nothing about it and now Enzo exposes himself to her. Someone backstage clearly does not like Rusev.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Raw's women's division needs a kick in the backside.
> I wanna see Charlotte handcuff Bayley to the ropes and force her to watch while Nia beats absolute fuck out of Sasha. Gets some damn heat on these new feuds and fast.
> 
> You miss Survivor series or some shit? Bayley's the next challenger 99.9% confirmed.


Okay and? after Charlotte beats Bayley (which i'm sure she will) Emmalina can be build up at the meantime so she be the next challenger.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

When did Apollo Crews vanish from the program?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Banez said:


> When did Apollo Crews vanish from the program?


He "is" on SDL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen better go over the purple haired peasant and Rusev better CRUSH whoever he faces.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

it's time to skip RAW coz no GOLDIE !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> ...Rusev better CRUSH whoever he faces.


I think he may be facing and losing to Big Cass tomorrow since he beat Enzo last week and it seems they are feuding.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dibil13 said:


> What is with Lana and other men? Ziggler steals her in a dumpster fire of an angle. Rock implies he fucked her while her husband does nothing about it and now Enzo exposes himself to her. Someone backstage clearly does not like Rusev.


You really want to know? It's because Vince would like to break them up for real — that's why :vince5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think he may be facing and losing to Big Cass tomorrow since he beat Enzo last week and it seems they are feuding.


Unfortunately that's probably what's going to happen.



chaudry said:


> it's time to skip RAW coz no GOLDIE !


You're skipping RAW because of no Goldust? :eva


----------



## Brie Bella (Nov 21, 2016)

Goldberg isn't on Raw?

You know what happens when Goldberg isn't on Raw?

:y2j


----------



## Xeur (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't think we get to see Goldberg again this year on RAW. As the storyline continues at the Royal Rumble. At least I am a bit interested to watch Rusev's segments tomorrow. Let's see what he is up to.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like we'll be seeing some more Rollins/Jericho interactions after what happened last week :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Please, don't have Charlotte/Sasha main event this show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> I feel like we'll be seeing some more Rollins/Jericho interactions after what happened last week :mark:


Yeah they should definitely be setting up Rollins/Jericho and Reigns/Owens for the Roadblock matches.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So I've actually enjoyed the past few Sasha/Charlotte matches, but god damn it's played out right now and it needs to end. Not only that, but babyface Sasha Banks as a character needs to die ASAP, she's not great at it and it isn't doing her any good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> Goldberg isn't on Raw?
> 
> You know what happens when Goldberg isn't on Raw?
> 
> :y2j


Nobody watches? :y2j


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they should definitely be setting up *Rollins/Jericho *and Reigns/Owens for the Roadblock matches.


That is what i'm thinking too, even though we have seen the match a couple times already still another wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> That is what i'm thinking too, even though we have seen the match a couple times already still another wouldn't hurt.


Rollins and Jericho have good chemistry and put on good matches and there is some justification for having the match so I'm good with them having a final match at Roadblock.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just don't put the belt back on Sasha. Set up Nia v. Sasha and Bayley v. Charlotte and that is all I care about.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Just don't put the belt back on Sasha. Set up Nia v. Sasha and Bayley v. Charlotte and that is all I care about.


I think Charlotte won't be dropping the belt until she loses to Bayley at Mania. Charlotte will retain at her hometown to make up for Sasha losing at hers...however that works.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

We already know The Boss isn't winning the title back. Even if by some miracle she does, The Queen wins it back at next PPV like always.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think Charlotte won't be dropping the belt until she loses to Bayley at Mania. Charlotte will retain at her hometown to make up for Sasha losing at hers...however that works.


You really think they'll stretch Bayley's win out till mania? 
I mean there's what Roadblock, Royal Rumble, Fastlane, and a shit load of RAW's until then. By the time she wins we'd already have seen about 8 Charlotte/Bayley matches.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Knowing WWE they'd totally give Sasha the belt AGAIN :booklel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> You really think they'll stretch Bayley's win out till mania?
> I mean there's what Roadblock, Royal Rumble, Fastlane, and a shit load of RAW's until then. By the time she wins we'd already have seen about 8 Charlotte/Bayley matches.


Would not surprise me if they go that route and try to sell it as an underdog type of story where Bayley finally manages to beat Charlotte on the big stage after losing so many times.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Who said Charlotte/Bayley is the Wrestlemania plan?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> So I've actually enjoyed the past few Sasha/Charlotte matches, but god damn it's played out right now and it needs to end. *Not only that, but babyface Sasha Banks as a character needs to die ASAP, she's not great at it and it isn't doing her any good.*


Well she's about to enter a feud with Nia Jax after this match. So I don't see her turning heel anytime soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Who said Charlotte/Bayley is the Wrestlemania plan?


Latest rumor from CagesideSeats...

_"Charlotte isn't expected to lose the Raw women's championship anytime soon. At the moment, it looks like Charlotte vs. Bayley is the plan for WrestleMania 33."_

Just a rumor of course but that is what seems to be the word going around over the last few weeks after HIAC.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


















Not sure which will be worse tonight..Raw or The Packers Defense :mj2


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The preview for RAW overall looks dull. MNF looks like it could be somewhat interesting.

Hopefully Emmalina does make an appearance tonight. I don't understand why they are holding it off. Charlotte vs. Sasha is old already and Charlotte vs. Bayley will happen eventually. Its time WWE.

They really are trying hard to drag New Days title reign out to beat that record. No one believes that Anderson and Gallows will ever come out on top, which is a shame.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Latest rumor from CagesideSeats...
> 
> _"Charlotte isn't expected to lose the Raw women's championship anytime soon. At the moment, it looks like Charlotte vs. Bayley is the plan for WrestleMania 33."_
> 
> Just a rumor of course but that is what seems to be the word going around over the last few weeks after HIAC.


They were saying Bayley/Sasha just the other week. I wouldn't put too much stock into it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> They were saying Bayley/Sasha just the other week. I wouldn't put too much stock into it.


After HIAC? Must have missed it. But in any case looking at the SurvivorSeries ending to the women's match were Charlotte beats down Bayley you can see they are building up that feud. I think the match with Sasha tonight is just to exhaust her rematch clause and wrap things up so that Sasha can move on to feuding with Nia Jax which they also planted the seeds for last Monday.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> After HIAC? Must have missed it. But in any case looking at the SurvivorSeries ending to the women's match were Charlotte beats down Bayley you can see they are building up that feud. I think the match with Sasha tonight is just to exhaust her rematch clause and wrap things up so that Sasha can move on to feuding with Nia Jax which they also planted the seeds for last Monday.


Charlotte/Bayley is starting as soon as Roadblock. I can't see them doing the same match at Road Block at Wrestlemania to be honest. Sasha/Nia was teased and will also be at Roadblock.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So, a few things can happen in the Women's Title match tonight. Charlotte will drop the title again, since Sasha dropped it at HIAC in her home town. WWE then protects Charlotte's undefeated record on PPV's still, and she goes onto feud with Bayley. Or, Charlotte retains and goes onto feud with Bayley for the title.

Or, they give the title back to Sasha, and Sasha goes onto feud with Nia Jax either for or without the Women's Title.

And I hope Gallows & Anderson finally beat The New Day.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Raw should be good IMO tonight.... 

Charlotte should be gold on the Mic tonight in Charlotte


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, I don't think there's even been a year where I've looked forward to a December PPV. They never care about this month.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Sasha could become a 3 time women's champ tonight. :maury


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*I would say both will be equally worse tonight. Though, I am prepared.*_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803262900496437248
I wonder what it is about...possible trade to SD?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Preview couldn't be any more meh tbh. I guess it's still got Owens/Jericho so there's that at least.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

You never know with WWE, but I fully expect Charlotte to retain against Sasha. Also expecting New Day to retain against Gallows & Anderson. When is it that New Day break the record? If it's before Roadblock, then I could see them losing the titles at that ppv.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raw was good last week - you'd hope they'd hope to always try and better the previous week.

Zayn looks like he's getting closer to a Raw exit. 

Interested to see what happens with Strowman.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope Nia destroys Sasha.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think the ****** will lose via DQ - unfortunately keeping the Women's Championship hostage- courtesy of a Nia Jax interference.

More make RomanLookStrong nonsense. Honestly, I only read the comments on here. I hardly watch the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, we're not getting another Sasha/Charlotte match tonight, right?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, we're not getting another Sasha/Charlotte match tonight, right?



Yup.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, we're not getting another Sasha/Charlotte match tonight, right?


Unfortunately we are...and it'll probably main event. Ugh.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, we're not getting another Sasha/Charlotte match tonight, right?


Yes. The current plan is Charlotte-Bayley at WrestleMania where Bayley breaks Charlotte's contrived PPV record. To preclude giving out Bayley-Charlotte before the Rumble, Nia will cost a DQ in tonight's match, leading to a fatal four way at Roadblock where a Nia-assisted win will keep the belt on Charles. Bayley is slated to lose at the Rumble, beat Dana and Charlotte at the February PPV in a one-on-tag match, and defeat Charles at WrestleMania. 

Thus, tonight you get Caitlyn Jenner vs Sasha Bankrupt tonight with a bunch of Stephanie McMahon Women's Revolution PR peppered in along the way.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im ready for the gift of jericho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone who answered. Amazing we're getting another match between the two. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks everyone who answered. Amazing we're getting another match between the two. Absolutely terrible.


Not just another match, like others have said, another HISTORY MAKING Raw Main Event match with the #WomensRevolution PR garbage throughout the show


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

What is worse, repeating Charlotte/Sasha or Miz/Ziggler


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803262900496437248
> I wonder what it is about...possible trade to SD?


Trade Zayn in exchange for Ziggler after TLC to make sure we don't get Ziggler vs Miz yet again. While we're at it get Gallows and Anderson on Smackdown and get Hype Bros off SD


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> What is worse, repeating Charlotte/Sasha or Miz/Ziggler


Sheamus and Del Rio was legendary bad. Nothing will beat it.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

How much would you love it if Sasha re-won the title again and the crowd boo'ed the crap out of her 'cause it's in Charlotte's hometown?

"sounds good to me" :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Trade Zayn in exchange for Ziggler after TLC to make sure we don't get Ziggler vs Miz yet again. While we're at it get Gallows and Anderson on Smackdown and get Hype Bros off SD


I'm for all of that except SD can keep the Hype Bros.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm for all of that except SD can keep the Hype Bros.


Yeah let SD have The Club as a freebie, no need to give the Hype Bros.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah let SD have The Club as a freebie, no need to give the Hype Bros.


Yeah. They're not going to book The Club well no matter where they are.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. They're not going to book The Club well no matter where they are.


They are floundering without Styles if they stay on RAW they could make Balor a heel and team them up to form the Balor Club. But by themselves Anderson and Gallows just don't seem to do it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Goldberg, Lesnar, or Heyman going to be on the show tonight? Is there any reason to watch this show at all tonight?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's see if the manage to make me regret not driving up the street for the show :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They are floundering without Styles if they stay on RAW they could make Balor a heel and team them up to form the Balor Club. But by themselves Anderson and Gallows just don't seem to do it.


They're not creative enough, or just plain old too lazy, to do any of that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They're not creative enough, or just plain old too lazy, to do any of that.


Yeah and I expect Anderson and Gallows to lose their title match tonight due to Xavier Woods' interference yet again. Baffling how he is not banned from ringside at this point. Same with Maryse helping the Miz on SD, should be banned from ringside by any competent GM.


----------



## Brie Bella (Nov 21, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Is Goldberg, Lesnar, or Heyman going to be on the show tonight? Is there any reason to watch this show at all tonight?


I could give you a _list_ of reasons to watch.

:y2j


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Time to start getting ready for 3 hours of fuckery.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

HiddenFlaw said:


> im ready for the gift of jericho



My body is ready


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and I expect Anderson and Gallows to lose their title match tonight due to Xavier Woods' interference yet again. Baffling how he is not banned from ringside at this point. Same with Maryse helping the Miz on SD, should be banned from ringside by any competent GM.


Agree. WWE gonna WWE, though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Time to start getting ready for 3 hours of fuckery.


You only start getting ready _now_...an hour before the show? :lol You should have started this morning but well...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Am I the only one kind of looking forward to this Reigns/Owens programme?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Am I the only one kind of looking forward to this Reigns/Owens programme?


Nah, should be a good match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> You only start getting ready _now_...an hour before the show? :lol You should have started this morning but well...



I'm a lightweight. :frown2:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and I expect Anderson and Gallows to lose their title match tonight due to Xavier Woods' interference yet again. *Baffling how he is not banned from ringside at this point*. Same with Maryse helping the Miz on SD, should be banned from ringside by any competent GM.


Yeah, like that's gonna make a difference. :lmao

Not excited for RAW tonight. Will surely be guide-surfing, and maybe I'll drop in on USA if I absolutely positively get sick of all The Geico and Graveyard fucking Carz commercials on Velocity.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> How much would you love it if Sasha re-won the title again and the crowd boo'ed the crap out of her 'cause it's in Charlotte's hometown?
> 
> "sounds good to me" :vince


That sounds exactly like what that senile old fuck would do. And why.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> Yeah, like that's gonna make a difference. :lmao


It could under the right conditions of course (like they lose the titles if Woods interferes). But mainly it is just how say, someone like Foley who is always so concerned with fair fights let's this stuff happen repeatedly.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The One Man Gang said:


> Sasha could become a 3 time women's champ tonight. :maury


Her and Charlotte will feud forever if they keep this shit up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not only the number of matches, but also the fact that they're giving so many of their matches away on free TV. So stupid and devalues the feud even more. Oh well. That's WWE for ya'.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> It could under the right conditions of course (like they lose the titles if Woods interferes). But mainly it is just how say, someone like Foley who is always so concerned with fair fights let's this stuff happen repeatedly.


The right conditions, like they actually enforce the ringside ban. For a change. 

Ahh, what would the WWE be without fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> The right conditions, like they actually enforce the ringside ban. For a change.
> 
> *Ahh, what would the WWE be without fuckery.*


Quite possibly decent to good.

:mj2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Her and Charlotte will feud forever if they keep this shit up.


Its like that Star Trek episode where they're stuck in an endless loop of the ship crashing into them making them explode again and again and again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> I could give you a _list_ of reasons to watch.
> 
> :y2j


Well.. If that list includes anything other than Rusev, Goldberg, or Lesnar.










Everything else in WWE aside from those 3 men on Raw, Ellsworth, and Wyatt on SD is shit.. drizzling festering shit.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its like that Star Trek episode where they're stuck in an endless loop of the ship crashing into them making them explode again and again and again


Except that that was a pretty cool episode. :lol

_Too... many.. threes!!! _


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Not a shocker... but I see Raw being super shitty tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dio Brando said:


> Not a shocker... but I see Raw being super shitty tonight.


I don't know why, but this thread is already way more entertaining than I expect RAW to be. :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok the pre-show starting now...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If only it could be as good as last week. Hard to have a good show every week when you have at least 3 hours to fill every week. Any wrestling show would struggle if they had a 3 hour show to fill every week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paul Heyman will be on the show tonight.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> I don't know why, but this thread is already way more entertaining than I expect RAW to be. :shrug


Thread is more creative.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If only it could be as good as last week. Hard to have a good show every week when you have at least 3 hours to fill every week. Any wrestling show would struggle if they had a 3 hour show to fill every week.


I mean it doesn't help they write one story for 3 hours with the maybe occasional 15 min segment with a part timer doing nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dio Brando said:


> I mean it doesn't help they write one story for 3 hours with the maybe occasional 15 min segment with a part timer doing nothing.


3 hours is just too much to fill, especially with a roster that is cut in half. But USA Network is stupid enough to pay Vince an extra $32 million just for an extra hour of Raw every week.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This is the time of year when WWE always sucks. They always coast until the Rumble. Remember when they had Big Show and Randy Orton main eventing for the title a few years ago?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> 3 hours is just too much to fill, especially with a roster that is cut in half. But USA Network is stupid enough to pay Vince an extra $32 million just for an extra hour of Raw every week.


I think an hour could easily be filled with the all cruiser weights. 
But you know let's give them 3 min matches throughout the night and give them their own show.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Cipher said:


> This is the time of year when WWE always sucks. They always coast until the Rumble. Remember when they had Big Show and Randy Orton main eventing for the title a few years ago?


We getting lucky with KO vs Roman and AJ vs Dean before the rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> This is the time of year when WWE always sucks. They always coast until the Rumble. Remember when they had Big Show and Randy Orton main eventing for the title a few years ago?


Yep and it shows right now, too. Everything they're doing right now are matches we've already seen. Yawn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dio Brando said:


> I think an hour could easily be filled with the all cruiser weights.


Nobody will stick a whole hour for the CW, people just don't seem to care about them.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

You can see WWE coasting with New Day.
It's really the same thing for months now.
"aahhhhhhh local town!"
"who who who who who"
"because new day rocks new day rocks"
match ends with DQ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its like that Star Trek episode where they're stuck in an endless loop of the ship crashing into them making them explode again and again and again


That brought this to mind a similar episode of another show. @2:40ish the character just explained WWE! They seem to think they're caught in a loop and just do whatever they want, the exact same things over and over and forget about the consequences. Except the real joke is they aren't caught in any loop, we, the audience are.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami will probably interfere in whatever match they have setup for Braun.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Nobody will stick a whole hour for the CW, people just don't seem to care about them.


That's the result of 3 min matches. 

I mean why should we care when these 6 man tags don't mean anything?

All I know about the CW on raw is TJP likes dabbing and video games also this is Kendrick's last chance.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dio Brando said:


> You can see WWE coasting with New Day.
> It's really the same thing for months now.
> "aahhhhhhh local town!"
> "who who who who who"
> ...


Pretty much.. They've milked the cow almost dry at this point..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Sami will probably interfere in whatever match they have setup for Braun.


And here's me thinking "taking matters into his own hands" meant he was going to pen a strongly worded letter to WWE management.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sami will probably interfere in whatever match they have setup for Braun.


Probably. People don't really listen to Foley these days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So just 16 more days until New Day break the record.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just give us a fucking Neville match for Christ's sake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day's reign feels incredibly, incredibly long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens destroyed Otunga on twitter :lol

Also Caruso segment backstage next :banderas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new day retains via dq if that happens then its the sign of a company that doesn't have a clue anymore and its just bookers and creative just coasting in there jobs not giving a flying fuck.

i honestly hope wwe gets so close to tna financials just so they get the kick up there arse they so need and maybe just maybe become the "must see tv"


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

I been thinking... Could Christian be a surprise entrant for the Rumble?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Almost JeriGOAT time :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> New Day's reign feels incredibly, incredibly long.


I have a feeling Cesaro/Sheamus may just take the titles at Roadblock. Because I agree, it's been too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I have a feeling Cesaro/Sheamus may just take the titles at Roadblock. Because I agree, it's been too long.


I'd be okay with that. Cesaro and Sheamus together has been good, IMO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Caruso is great.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dio Brando said:


> I been thinking... Could Christian be a surprise entrant for the Rumble?


I hate "surprise" entrants from old timers nearly retired.. They aren't going to win, they are only there because the roster is so thin and they need filler


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy! It's everyone's favorite time of the week again: Monday Night Raw. The show that can make us complain online :mark:

Anyways, I'm actually looking forward to watching Raw more than I'm looking forward to watching Smackdown. Let's hope we're all entertained by tonight's episode. If not, then at least this thread can be entertaining for us


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait to read the comments on The Club's booking after tonight... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go in Flair country!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw was great last week. Lets hope we go 2 in a row of good Raws!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That main event last week.

:banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Can't wait to read the comments on The Club's booking after tonight... fpalm fpalm fpalm


Oh come on.. They stand a chance of winning..


















:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Great match between Seth and Kevin last week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That main event last week.
> 
> :banderas


Great match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im calling a triple threat tonight Roman vs Rollins vs Jericho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho opening up.

:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mmit they didn't air Y2J massive pop !!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Jericho's scarf.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kicking things off by missing the entire entrance :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting the show off with Jerigoat :banderas


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I KNOW they didn't give Jericho a jobber entrance to open a 3 HOUR Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Longest reigning? :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No entrance?

Alrighty then.

:lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

No reaction for the champ?

Fuck yoself Charlotte.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't go wrong starting off a show with JERI*GOAT*! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

An impromptu Highlight Reel segment to kick off Raw? Sounds like a great start to me.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck up saxton


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

somehow someway corey? he litterally just ignored the stipulation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens actually getting booed tonight. Wow.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least the crowd is booing the heels finally!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Charolette is actually booing the heel.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JeriKO starting off the show. Business has just picked up.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Longest reigning? :lol :lol


technically true and such a fucking troll, hilarious :ha
I fucking love when Owens and Jericho say it lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Great scarf.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't like to make remarks about Owens weight, but he looks fatter now than he did before.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm getting shit crowd vibes


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Great scarf.


Anyone know where i can order one? >


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I don't like to make remarks about Owens weight, but he looks fatter now than he did before.


Winter is coming.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice! Kevin Owens getting some heat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't like to make remarks about Owens weight, but he looks fatter now than he did before.


He does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens going off on Black Friday.

:mj4


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Owens wants to talk about someone being out of shape :booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Black Friday is awful, agree with KO.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Eh. This Kevin Owens promo start didn't sound too good.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 man :maury


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm so glad John Cena isn't about to run out and defend America.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This company has ruined Kevin Steen.

Fuck the WWE fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I don't like to make remarks about Owens weight, but he looks fatter now than he did before.


Looks like he's been celebrating American Thanksgiving afterall!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOL @ Owens calling ANYONE out of shape :mj4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I don't like to make remarks about Owens weight, but he looks fatter now than he did before.


Him & Sami have been storing up on too much Canadian bacon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like this crowd, tbh. Booing the heels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's scarf with anchors on it. So random. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Eek, didn't folk die this year outside Macy's? 
Black Friday is the fucking worst though, nobody should die for a tv


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Owens is so fucking boring...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dammit! Jericho is going to cause me to start wearing ridiculous-looking scarves in public.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

He Rollin'd himself :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He "Rollin'd" himself :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Owens wants to talk about someone being out of shape :booklel


Indeed. And I don't like to talk shit about people's weight, but he's seriously borderline unhealthy. I mean, yes he can move in the ring, but I still think he's going to have/already has heart issues (among other things). And I doubt his family/friends want to see him have a heart attack in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE making their heels so corny these days.

:mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HAHAHA Sin Cara wearing a Jericho mask


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOL chris "the mask of jericho and he put it on maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan"


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, this is the first Raw to take place in Charlotte since 2011.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

damn u sin cara


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

this segment feels already like its dragging .. man these scripts are so bad wtf


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The mask of Jericho !! AND HE PUT IT ON MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The mask of Jericho










Put it on maaaaaaan :clap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. This asshole..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mask of Jericho! :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho: the Man of 1000 Catchphrases :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Even though Seth was wrestling at the live events this weekend...he's not "medically cleared" okay WWE. Smh.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

DA BIG DOG


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business isn't picking up anymore.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW Nice Pop for Reigns :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn. Reigns looking a little slim.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Jericho... :HA :HA


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

see you backstage, chris


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah, Rollins will definitely make an appearance later.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh it's Seth's best buddy .... dumbass.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> WOW Nice Pop for Reigns :mark:


That was not a pop


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Some nights I'm really in a mood to watch WWE and I'm very forgiving on those nights. Sometimes they still turn me completely off in that situation due to the show just being awful.

Other nights, I'm not in the mood for WWE and have a quick hook. Even if it's decent, I'll get pissed or bored and just turn it off.

Tonight is one of the latter, and although JeriKO is usually the best thing on the show and some of the segment has been just fine so far, I'm already thinking of turning this off.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> That was not a pop


Sure Jan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owen's botching his line.

:lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lmfaooooooo


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn, that Flub.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not Owens best promo tbh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They actually handled Owens stutter-botch pretty well.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mn KO f*cked up huge :lol reminds of when he did the same thing on Hideo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SPIT IT OUT, MANNN


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Owens just choked hard. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Owens is so great on the mic he can't even say the title he's been holding for months correctly :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns putting over Seth.

:drose


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

this segment is so bad man and not getting anywhere


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it just me or is Reigns delivery completely different tonight? He seems to be being himself and not a robot reciting lines


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

PLEASE FIX THIS ROMAN BOO AND STRIP OWENS OF THE TITLE


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

OMG THIS IS EMBARRASSING


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was a dreadful botch but a brilliant recovery by Owens. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns putting over Seth.
> 
> :drose


Well Rollins is his "little brother"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:thelist

Most over guy on Raw: The List!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Owens is so great on the mic he can't even say the title he's been holding for months correctly :lmao


And you know if it was Roman everyone would be up his ass lol.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jericho to the rescue..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho is the most interesting thing in a world title feud, and he is neither champion or challenger.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho is depressed now :HA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Botches happen to everyone at some point or another and I think the 3 handled it well enough when it happened.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho looking at Owens like he just raped his mother. :evans


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Is it just me or is Reigns delivery completely different tonight? He seems to be being himself and not a robot reciting lines


He is doing great and he covered up Owens botched line pretty well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho looks so hurt.:lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Reigns is only entertaining as a silent bad ass and WWE will continue to try shoving the square peg in the round hole and then they'll wonder why the peg is broken.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh well since we know how this all pans out and i'm done


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman: I don't wanna talk to Joke-Owens-Joke. I wanna talk to Fight-Owens-Fight.

Roman's promo is not bad actually.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

This segment is so fucking bad.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty good promo from Roman tonight.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

He is trying to get "The Kevin Owens Show" over so hard.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As for this segment.

Jericho >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Owens >Reigns

Jericho is the only highlight of this segment.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho :ha


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Roman can't even get cheap pops


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Reigns was pretty alright there tbh. Keep it up.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

jesus i can't stand roman when he starts cracking jokes.. that's not the way to go with him


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Jericho looks so hurt.:lol


His mannerisms since being told to shutup have been splendid.. Even as it ends he's still playing it up.. Jericho is such a pro at this.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

They gave Roman a much better script and still sounded monotone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoever writes these scripts for these guys has to be a man-child.

Wow.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

wwe saw conor with two belts and decided it's time to do that with roman oh gosh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Sasha beats Charlotte for the third time on RAW.......................


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That segment was actually pretty great. Roman seemed more himself, Jericho is gold, and KO playing the heel so well. All 3 men did their part great


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Reigns was pretty alright there tbh. Keep it up.


He was, he did good. I don't get what some folks here are hating on.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Reigns was pretty alright there tbh. Keep it up.


I'm the furthest thing from a Reigns fan but that was the first time I've been able to digest a promo from him.. It wasn't bad..


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

charlotte vs sasha part 288 :deanfpalm


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

WWE honestly couldn't have been stupid enough to name Charlotte after her home town, just wow I feel like puking that's freaking sad.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Why the fuck am I even watching this shit if Rollins isn't going to be there ?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> Reigns is only entertaining as a silent bad ass and WWE will continue to try shoving the square peg in the round hole and then they'll wonder why the peg is broken.


amen brother


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cipher said:


> wwe saw conor with two belts and decided it's time to do that with roman oh gosh


I doubt this has anything to do with Conor. Rollins held the US and World title at the same time last year for 1 month.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

That was fucking horrible. THANK GOD Jericho was out there to save that shit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God he sounds like a fucking playground bully saying 'yeah just you wait, i'm going to kick your ass'









yeah sure ... you're right there big dog, kick his ass now ... or not. This is a face? this? really?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> Why the fuck am I even watching this shit if Rollins isn't going to be there ?


I think he'll show up later. Don't always trust what the heels say. I think he may intercept Jericho during the match and prevent him from helping Owens win.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kind of a tough look when Owens, the UC, comes out the lesser of the three in that opening promo.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

FFS can Brock never speak for his damn self.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman sounded smooth on the mic tonight, and that's all I gotta say about that :austin


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"Spit it out Junior".

LOL


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> I'm the furthest thing from a Reigns fan but that was the first time I've been able to digest a promo from him.. It wasn't bad..


Same here tbh, would like to see him keep it up. Also keep that depth in his voice because at the start he seemed pretty scratchy but his closing lines had all the depth he needed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Roman: I don't wanna talk to Joke-Owens-Joke. I wanna talk to Fight-Owens-Fight.
> 
> Roman's promo is not bad actually.


Yeah he's been good tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Sasha and Charlotte but they sure have wrestled a lot in the last few months. I'm ready for them to start feuding with other people. Charlotte vs Sasha is a feud they can always come back to later on.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman Reigns promos will never not remind me of Good Will Hunting 2: It's Hunting Season.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone know where i can order one? >


This one's close: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/245...Qa4DTLdwywiAr9G3qI3pmbvI8bISGJkvPdxoCkTnw_wcB


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god this show sucks, at least throw us a curve ball you lazy wankers


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> Why the fuck am I even watching this shit if Rollins isn't going to be there ?


He'll probably turn up during the KO Vs Reigns match..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For whatever reason, that Roman promo annoyed me much MORE than usual. Normally, I just don't care and tonight he had me rolling my eyes. I don't like when he tries to be funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gainn_Damage said:


> He'll probably turn up during the KO Vs Reigns match..


That's my guess, too.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Why are these guys mad at each other?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Crasp said:


> This one's close: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/245...Qa4DTLdwywiAr9G3qI3pmbvI8bISGJkvPdxoCkTnw_wcB


Bargain.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They give Roman great material tonight and it's "Roman can talk!!!" :lol Just wait, we'll probably see 5 Roman threads within the next 24 hours now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Demolition119 said:


> FFS can Brock never speak for his damn self.


WHY THE FUCK would Brock talk for himself when he has the greatest talker in pro wrestling to do it for him?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Pongo said:


> jesus i can't stand roman when he starts cracking jokes.. that's not the way to go with him


You know, I agree... I think he deliver the promo ok, but when you see this guy coming to the ring with all this badass aura and then he opens his mouth and start throwing jokes with a dumb sarcastic expression, you feel something doesn't click.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One thing WWE has gotten right is the slow build to Jericho and Owens tension between each other.. WWE usually blows there load after one pump.. They've been actually writing this story between them like the old days were an angle could slow build for 6 months or longer.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Same here tbh, would like to see him keep it up. Also keep that depth in his voice because at the start he seemed pretty scratchy but his closing lines had all the depth he needed.


I gotta give him (along with Jericho) credit for helping Owens out when he messed up his line. Usually, others would've roasted Owens for that mistake he made.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'M THE FACE OF DESTRUCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Aww, lovers' spat.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...no punishment after you fuck up simply BC you say "I'm outta here!"

I need to try that next time I fuck up.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*STROWMAN* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dio Brando said:


> Why are these guys mad at each other?


Kevin told Chris to shut up and he got really upset about it. Kevin says he can win matches without Chris's help, Chris said he is always there for Kevin but Kevin isn't always there for him. Hope that helps! :smile2:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Obvious fake break-up is obvious.

Nice way to avoid Foley 'punishing' Jericho though..


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Poor Jericho.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's Go Braun!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun is amazingly quick for his size.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Loving this Jericho/KO split tease, Y2J has to win the rumble man.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

mattheel said:


> So...no punishment after you fuck up simply BC you say "I'm outta here!"
> 
> I need to try that next time I fuck up.


This was all Sami had to say.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> They give Roman great material tonight and it's "Roman can talk!!!" :lol Just wait, we'll probably see 5 Roman threads within the next 24 hours now.


Can you just go away?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

No idea how long it will last, but WWE has done an amazing job of building Strowman since the brand split. Still not sure he's at all ready for anything approaching a major singles program...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman got new pants on a black friday sale.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami & Strowman could really put on a match tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This is gonna leave a mark.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I can get behind this.

Feels like an actual David vs Goliath


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Zayn.:no:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sami & Strowman could really put on a match tbh.


Right. Big man vs. not-big man to the tee.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we had a advert 2 mins ago you cunts


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah trash Raw. I'm a go do other shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> No idea how long it will last, but WWE has done an amazing job of building Strowman since the brand split. Still not sure he's at all ready for anything approaching a major singles program...


His shelf life is short.. He's following the Rusev path.. Typical big unstoppable monster. Squash squash squash.. After his first lose.. He's done.. Not many of these types stand the test of time..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And you cut to commercials there? :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Its weird. But there's something special I can't explain when Strowman and Sami are in the ring facing off. Crowd is in to it as well. 

I love this feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

F*ck! Strowman is so damn impressive each week. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go with the cuntmercials.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well. I've seen Chris' scarf this week. Good show.

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random commercial break.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Therapy said:


> His shelf life is short.. He's following the Rusev path.. Typical big unstoppable monster. Squash squash squash.. After his first lose.. He's done.. Not many of these types stand the test of time..


I'd like to see him go all the way to the title and have a dominant run for as long as they can keep it interesting. If they're going to do the monster heel push, might as well see it through and try to make a star out of it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

With the way this is going. Sami is going to be in the battle royal at mania.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> And you know if it was Roman everyone would be up his ass lol.


Of course. Owens had a Vintage Rollins moment there stuttering his lines there lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this show


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So many commercials!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GUY said:


> Of course. Owens had a Vintage Rollins moment there stuttering his lines there lol.


Reigns has butchered promos, too. Plenty of them..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually like how they're not having Braun Strowman squash Sami Zayn completely. Instead, they're protecting Sami somewhat by having Foley and the officials break up the vicious attack while ALSO presenting Strowman like the monster he is


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> WHY THE FUCK would Brock talk for himself when he has the greatest talker in pro wrestling to do it for him?


That right there is the one of the main reasons he is so stale and has lost support over the years. Brock has hid behind Paul his whole entire career and never learned how to sell himself besides being a beast in the ring.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

So RAW's midcard title scene remains completely absent, and Foley apparently could give two shits about Y2J ignoring his authority. Was really hoping to see a fresh new feud for the title. Have no interest in seeing Reigns go for the strap again, especially considering he already has a title he should be defending. But we all know with Roman's extremely generous booking, he picks up this win.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami going to SD


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Leaving from commercial, Sami is getting f*cked up

Coming back from commercial, Sami is on his f*cking feet talking !!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zayn moving to Smackdown :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Zayn going IN


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> Of course. Owens had a Vintage Rollins moment there stuttering his lines there lol.


That's what happens when they dictate promos word for fucking word.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate Foley just literally said the "I-C championship"...

This promo is bombing


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

you will never win? omg mic foley with the shao kahn refrence.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mick: *incoherent shouting*



:lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

How Dare You!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is actually a cool segment that the commercial break fucking ruined.

The segment had a lot of momentum and then they took a stupid break.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley is so trash these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was actually a good back and forth between Zayn and Foley.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Best promo Sami Zayn has ever cut and it's not even close.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Looked like his dentures fell out or something


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm probably the only one enjoying this promo.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck, Mick lost his teeth. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami making me proud with his mic skills :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. Get Foley off of my TV screen. fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns has butchered promos, too. Plenty of them..


Nothing like that and not as often as Rollins does


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm loving Charlotte


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm so glad they're finally giving Sami something to seek his teeth into and I'm really enjoying this this thing with Braun and Sami.

When Sami has a story to work with, he's one of the best babyfaces they have and Strowman looks like a million bucks right now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I think he'll show up later. Don't always trust what the heels say. I think he may intercept Jericho during the match and prevent him from helping Owens win.


Oh, but I do know that, it's just that I wanted a promo, a match or something. If he's just going to interfere in the main event, bleh.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen and her loyal subject. :mark


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Jesus. Get Foley off of my TV screen. fpalm


AND his teeth!!! :lmao


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

are you fucking kidding me ???? this match again ???????


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I'm probably the only one enjoying this promo.


Oh, no worries. You're not the only one. I enjoyed Sami's promo too


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another fucking advert


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Charlotte will defend her championship tonight in her home town of Charlotte, then Charlotte is going to go out in her hometown of Charlotte, get drunk and then get laid by another girl named Charlotte.

Get the F out of here, Charlotte.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Sami making me proud with his mic skills :mark:


He's a good babyface promo, always has been! This storyline could be great for Sami as he plays the underdog so well :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte has never been great to look at, but just then she looked worse than she has ever looked.

Like a melted Spoiled-cunt Barbie.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte kada such an attractive b*tch you've been over the last few months.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Therapy said:


> One thing WWE has gotten right is the slow build to Jericho and Owens tension between each other.. WWE usually blows there load after one pump.. They've been actually writing this story between them like the old days were an angle could slow build for 6 months or longer.


if i caught the hints they are also shifting owens back to his more brash self, you know the guy who feuded against cena

they booked him like a goofball for i don't know how long, and it seems that owen is creeping his way back

that or it was a one off thing i guess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GUY said:


> Nothing like that and not as often as Rollins does


Yeah, okay, because Rollins does it every week or something, right? He was cutting 20 minute promos every week last year and rarely botched. There's a reason why they barely let the next face of the company ever speak.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, and nice rack, Charlotte. :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i now understand why monday night raw is 3 hours, 2 hours of boring action and 1 hour of erection and stiffy pill commercials


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

One thing I got from that Sami - Mick promo. Is WWE is aware of how bad they are making Mick look. This is all scripted, so it says a lot on WWE, cause they know how bad they are making him look lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Best promo Sami Zayn has ever cut and it's not even close.


He was cutting better promos than that on nxt during his feuds with cesaro, neville and Owens

He was also a great mic worker on the indies (albeit a comedy one that was pretending to be Mexican)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> i now understand why monday night raw is 3 hours, 2 hours of boring action and 1 hour of erection and stiffy pill commercials


And because USA Network is stupid as hell and apparently has $32 million to throw around like it's nothing..


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Great shot of Jericho and Owens backstage.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good pop for Cedric in his hometown.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

205 live "don't blink or you might miss a commercial"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the CW's are staying on Raw. I remember when so many said, almost as if it was fact, that they were going to SD.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this is where I take a break...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Charlotte will lose since most of the time people seem to lose in their hometown for some reason.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't fear folks the cruiserweights will remain right here on Raw :cole

That's what scares me most for the cruiserweights


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice hometown reception for the real CW gem (besides TBK), Cedric Alexander! :cool2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cedric clearly giving Alicia the vapors.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING seriously


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia and Cedric. No way.:lol:done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cedric getting big chants. Wow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Are they about to make a romance angle between Cedric & Alicia ?!?!? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. They're gonna put Alicia Fox into a CW angle? Uggggh


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I like that they're giving Cedric a story, but I hope a love storyline won't mess with his personal life.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew Gulak looks like he went on Project Runway for a challenge to design his ring gear ... holy fuck.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't usually do the whole race thing.

But why does it have to be Alicia and Cedric. Really none of the other divas? Lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Alicia Fox is definitely touching herself off-camera.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A Cedric-Alicia Fox pairing? You know, it really can't do anything to hurt him. Anything to add some character to his immense talent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Are they about to make a romance angle between Cedric & Alicia ?!?!? :lmao:lmao:lmao


You know that was Vince's idea.

:lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

this romance angle is so random :rock5


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They're going to put Alexander and Foxy in an angle? Oh shit. fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You know that was Vince's idea.
> 
> :lol


EXACTLY !!! :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You know that was Vince's idea.
> 
> :lol


Exactly the first thought that ran through my mind. :vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course Cedric doesn't win.:lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Really, jobbing Cedric to this guy. In his hometown?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fucking Hometown Curse continues, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice move by Nese.

And another wrestler loses in their hometown. Typical current day WWE.

:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I don't usually do the whole race thing.
> 
> But why does it have to be Alicia and Cedric. Really none of the other divas? Lol


I'm going to give it a chance because she is fucking crazy and it has minor potential to be funny.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course he loses lmao.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

dx did this holiday shopping crap better back in 06 tbh..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cedric Alexander can work and has a natural likeability...so they job him.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Michael Cole yelling about a black wrestler being "fun to watch!" reminds me of when Michael Scott would say sort of racist things around the office.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THEY JUST HAD A FUTURE STAR LOSE TO A GUY WITHOUT A CONTRACT IN HIS OWN TOWN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, more shilling for WWE shop.

:mj4


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE hometown logic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm convinced Vince does this for his own personal lolz.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well we know Reigns is going to win this match so what are they doing? proving that Owens can't win on his own? way to build a champion who should be a strong champion WWE, stellar fucking job.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> THEY JUST HAD A FUTURE STAR LOSE TO A GUY WITHOUT A CONTRACT IN HIS OWN TOWN!


Tony Nese is signed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Fucking Hometown Curse continues, lol.


If there is a Hometown Curse, then you know what this means for Charlotte tonight


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'm convinced Vince does this for his own personal lolz.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Remember when Owens was perfectly booked in NXT and upon starting on the main roster. 

Oh, the days...


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

The "lose in your hometown even if it doesn't make sense" tactic is cultish. Part of breakin' 'em like dogs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> well we know Reigns is going to win this match so what are they doing? proving that Owens can't win on his own? way to build a champion who should be a strong champion WWE, stellar fucking job.


Owens being unable to win on his own has been the premise of his title run starting from Triple H handing him the title.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> well we know Reigns is going to win this match so what are they doing? proving that Owens can't win on his own? way to build a champion who should be a strong champion WWE, stellar fucking job.


seriously i'm still trying to understand the logic behind beat the champion to have a chance to beat the champion


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Was right so far, still not sure what's worse tonight, Raw or the Packers Defense :mj2


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Tony Nese > Cedric 

Imo.

Though Cedric Vs Kota was good. I still prefer Tony Nese.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No one cares how many Youtube hits WWE gets or Facebook friends Vince.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

At least Noam Dar got to lay in a beatdown after his hometown defeat, don't know what this did for Alexander who has the potential to be a bonafide star on this roster.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Tony Nese is signed.


Owen Hart is dead.

See, now we're all saying terrible things that are true.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, break up the commercials with.... a recap.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm convinced Vince does this for his own personal lolz.


Not to be crass, but...












Forgot how big that was.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love recaps from less than an hour ago.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Cedric he was just trying to impress Alicia Fox. Maybe she will still like him lol! Romance angles don't always turn out good but I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE following up on something from last week? Wow. Color me shocked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Tony Nese > Cedric
> 
> Imo.
> 
> Though Cedric Vs Kota was good. I still prefer Tony Nese.


As a fan of both I prefer Nese as well.



Sure Umm said:


> Owen Hart is dead.
> 
> See, now we're all saying terrible things that are true.


Tony Nese is very talented so I'm not sure what you're getting at here.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey look, it's Renee. :lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Owens being unable to win on his own has been the premise of his title run starting from Triple H handing him the title.


should've been the starting point to his chara dev, either make him more ruthless, aggressive and "legit" or make it more sly and willing to cheat

but keeping him there... don't know, does nothing for the character and kinda kills his title run


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I told y'all to put some RESPEK on Youtube :curry2*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There NEEDS to be a smilie here of Jericho making that grumpy face. It's GOLDEN lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Owens being unable to win on his own has been the premise of his title run starting from Triple H handing him the title.


it still totally fucking sucks though dude, it really does. 

anyway this JeriKO break up thing is a ruse so that Jericho will run in on this match. Which will of course make it ten times worse.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho is "leaving".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Driver, don't you disrespect the list like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop for Rollins.

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat pop for Rollins!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ROLLINS!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Big pop for Seth.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I thought the driver was Sami!!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>that pop for seth

aw yiss


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That POP for Seth Rollins :mark: :mark:

I didn't see him coming at all :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice brawl


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck! I thought Jericho's driver was Zayn! :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol A garage full of expensive cars and a conveniently placed shitbox import for the bumps..


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

So basically this confirms KO is losing to Roman clean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell yeah, that was a good backstage brawl


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@A-C-P *Rollins is going to need some damn good car insurance.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho didn't deserve that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad looking Pedigree. Should have looked much better.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Seth should've yelled "JUST LIKE MY DAD"! after the Pedigree.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright, Seth you're disrespecting JeriGOAT a little too much.

Jericho must go over you at Roadblock now and in case you haven't figured out by now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting VIOLENT. I like it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great parking lot brawl. Been awhile since we had one of those


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pissed off Seth is the best. I enjoy a good parking lot brawl.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love me some Total Divas.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Hell yeah, that was a good backstage brawl


Shocked there wasn't a WWE 2K17 logo in the corner for the cheap plug.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, nice setup there. Never saw that coming. And they haven't trashed a car in awhile, although that one looked like it was a Junkyard Empire rescue. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That's exactly what we need more of.

Backstage brawls, parking lot brawls etc.

It makes the show so much better, and realistic.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

His "Did I just make the list HAH ? DID I JUST MAKE THE LIST ?" ad-libs while beating up JeriGOAT were hilarious :lol


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm sure that driver was a rib on Zayn and Russo lol.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Felt bad for Jericho, but I got Jericho beating Rollins at Roadblock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> His "Did I just make the list HAH ? DID I JUST MAKE THE LIST ?" ad-libs while beating up JeriGOAT were hilarious :lol


Yeah. Good character work there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i remember once upon a time not so long ago when kev powerbombed somebody on the ring apron they'd be out for a couple of weeks, amazing recovery and not a back problem in sight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Bad looking Pedigree. Should have looked much better.


The top of the car seemed very smooth and slippery so it probably made it harder to do a good pedigree but yeah it definitely wasn't the best pedigree ever.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anybody really, honestly think Tyler Perry is funny?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Watched 20 minutes
I submit


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> As a fan of both I prefer Nese as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Nese is very talented so I'm not sure what you're getting at here.


To me he's the epitome of what sucks about modern wrestling. It may or may not be personal.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Parking lot brawl match next week pls


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Did I hear Rollins call Jericho a "fucking bitch" uncensored during that brawl?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Raw- "Presenting constant recaps for the hard of seeing/hearing/thinking" "New format for low attention spans!"


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone wish to see Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins in a Parking Lot Brawl? We haven't seen one of these since 2008.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Big pop for Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHAAAAAAAAAAA :tucky *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Parking lot brawl match next week pls


If only..

That'd be awesome and quite different from the norm of WWE these days..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah, a backstage brawl. Been a while since we've seen a good one of those.

And as far as the women go, I'll be interested to see how people react to the match with it being Charlotte's hometown.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The fuck, this match is on now


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha!!!!! THE BO$$!!!!!


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm so glad this isn't the main event.

Women's De-Evolution?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> I thought the driver was Sami!!





AngryConsumer said:


> Fuck! I thought Jericho's driver was Zayn! :HA :HA :HA


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If only..
> 
> That'd be awesome and quite different from the norm of WWE these days..


I'd assume we'll be seeing more since they've been integrated back into the video game.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised this isn't the main event.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

9pm? Ahh yes.. The CM Punk Championship hour...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

this match up makes me feel tired in my soul at this point


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Time for the purple haired peasant to bow down to Queen Charlotte. 

Spaking of the Queen, she's making me drool right now. Dana Brooke is so lucky to be her servant.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Tony Nese is signed.


I didn't know that. Consider me humbled.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana's tits look huge tonight.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> I thought the driver was Sami!!


Me too lol. Huge missed opportunity!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Surprised this isn't the main event.


I think we won't see the women main event for a bit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Surprised this isn't the main event.


Title's probably not changing hands, that's why I would think it isn't.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So any bets on when/how Dana interferes?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

when i see charlotte all i can think of is


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha gotta get rid of that hair though, she was much hotter with darker and natural looking hair ... i dunno she looked more legit than this candy coloured hair.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> Does anybody really, honestly think Tyler Perry is funny?


Not me. He has all the originality of sliced bread. I see his movies advertised and I keep wondering if they're just recycling footage...they're the same thing and His jokes were old in Monty Python days.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Both women receiving good reactions. This could be the match of the night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now the defense back on the field :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I swear to God if Sasha Banks wins..... :blonde


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Charlotte is going to win here because it isn't what I want.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'd assume we'll be seeing more since they've been integrated back into the video game.


That'd be cool with me.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Boobie-kick!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. Shasha didn't botch that sweet ass transition to the Bank statement.. That was actually fucking flawless


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did Sasha just kick Dana in the titty?

Don't do that.

We need those to get us through this shitty match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

err DQ much??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Putting on some weight did wonders for Charlotte, if she got a little more in the a**. She'd be right as hell.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha started with 5 finishers like it's Smackdown Here Comes The Pain.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Now the defense back on the field :mj2


Please beat the Eagles.

:eli4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Sasha!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> I swear to God if Sasha Banks wins..... :blonde


She's actually looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, how do you botch a barrier slam.

Hey, enjoying the view dude? :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOOO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha sure does love touching Charlotte's titties. Can't say I blame her.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol TNA style fuckery.. This shit better be restarted...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This feud needs to end one way or another.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bro how many more Sasha and charlotte matches we gonna get man


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

what a terrible way to end a game, the crowd was going nuts

oh here's Mick, good


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hey look, a Sasha/Charlotte match being overbooked.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, 2nd week in a row the talents fight in the crowd during a match. Raw has been going Attitude I see

A double count-out :lmao

Edit: Foley with the save.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Double count out...oooookay


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This rivalry should end like this Mick.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

So dumb...heels can't be heels anymore. There's always the god damn principals and hall monitors to sound the alarm right away.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

oh fuck off mick it was a totally legit strategy


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

How many times has foley been out tonight


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Final Chapter! :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Weak. 

And here's Mick to save the day.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Later on tonight? C'mon......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Restarting the match later :heston


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Leave it to Foley to fuck this up.. What a cringe promo... Absolutely fucking horrible.. FUCK OFF MICK... RETIRE FROM TV


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Main event again :fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another match. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte better give Sasha some more wedgies tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FIRST EVER WOMEN'S FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE MATCH :woo :woo :woo :YES :yay :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

I think Sasha banks' hairline is receding


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why not just continue the match now?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Graves. Horrible decision Mick. The Queen retained fair and square.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well yeah that's the main event ... falls count anywhere i like always


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome! I was wondering how I'd work another pissbreak in on the viewing schedule and Mick just solved it!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

tired to see these two fight every episode? how about seeing em fight twice every episode? fucking great







kill me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This was poorly planned, why not just restart the match right then and there? Or just announce it for the main event if that's what it will be.


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *FIRST EVER WOMEN'S FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE MATCH :woo :woo :woo :YES :yay :woo :woo :woo*


it will probably end in the ring and they won't get anywhere near the back, maybe a brawl in the crowd


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm so excited for the Women's Championship no DQ match and Falls Count Anywhere!!! I hope it will be great!!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I stopped playing Battlefield for this shit?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lesnar Sucks said:


> I think Sasha banks' hairline is receding


Her weave is especially terrible tonight.. I almost feel bad.. Where as Booker T gave zero shits about his 5 head and owned it.. Sasha keeps trying to hide it


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope Nia Jax murtalizes both of them and ruins the main event, then takes out Stephanie.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why not just continue the match now?


To salvage the 10:00 hour ratings, of course!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lesnar Sucks said:


> I think Sasha banks' hairline is receding


I'd like her shorts to start receding...Ifyanowuteyemean.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>Charlotte vs Sasha again

I wish I was dead.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why does the WWE feel the need to shove divas in our face every week?


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> This was poorly planned, why not just restart the match right then and there?


it just says to me that they struggle to fill 3 hours


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Raw is so bankrupt creatively the show is filled with not only recaps, but now are running the same match twice on one show?

:heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Doing it so that Nia Jax interferes.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMFAO 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803417373306920962


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Why does the WWE feel the need to shove divas in our face every week?


BECAUSE IT'S A REVOLUTION!1!1!1!1


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha and Charlotte should never face each other again after tonight, i can't begin to describe how sick i'am of seeing those two wrestle, whats it been now 5 or 6 title matches?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> This was poorly planned, why not just restart the match right then and there? Or just announce it for the main event if that's what it will be.


why restarting the match in the first place, what's the freaking point of the champion retains rule if they ignore it and restart the match every single time

i would understand it for a champion with a history of abusing the rule but c'mon charlotte beat sasha fair and square multiple times


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Sure Umm said:


> I hope Nia Jax murtalizes both of them and ruins the main event, then takes out Stephanie.


By throwing her into a pool of sludge, Vicki Guerrero style


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> I stopped playing Battlefield for this shit?


Insert "Darkest Dungeon" for "Battlefield" and I'm thinking the same.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lana is the hottest christmas ornament in history.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lana. How you doin'.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pongo said:


> why restarting the match in the first place, what's the freaking point of the champion retains rule if they ignore it and restart the match every single time
> 
> i would understand it for a champion with a history of abusing the rule but c'mon charlotte beat sasha fair and square multiple times


Totally agree man it is just awful, they are just prolonging this thing to continue the whole female revolution nonsense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder how Lana will botch this week.

And Rusev.

:mj4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian Goddess. :drool


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana! :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> BECAUSE IT'S A REVOLUTION!1!1!1!1


A boring revolution at that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

"He's the only man who can have me" is something Sunny would've said if most of her character wasn't' being a huge slut.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

it should be ko vs resuv if we honest..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A rematch against Enzo? Why? He squashed him last week why is it not against Big Cass?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev is the GOAT for bagging Lana.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I liked her sex hair last week better.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo & Cass do nothing for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, no. Not this match again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo is not going to beat Rusev is he?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> A rematch against Enzo? Why? He squashed him last week why is it not against Big Cass?


Cause cass is gonna interfere to spark rusev vs cass, where cass wins


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Graphic on Enzo's pants looks like he shit himself.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Raw is....REHASH,REPEAT AND RECAP!!! 

The 3 R's...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo in the ring.

:mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know its funny we can see Enzo naked backstage but they would never allow one of their women to be naked like that, guess Vince being a closet homosexual has something to do with it.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

FUCK this show is so long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Cause cass is gonna interfere to spark rusev vs cass, where cass wins


That was very much setup last week it was ready for Rusev vs Big Cass.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If Enzo f*cking wins fpalmfpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV! CRUSH THIS SCRUB!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Enzo & Cass do nothing for me.


Enzo & Cass... :justsayin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, I hate nursery rhymes..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Was hoping for a Pootang Pie...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How about shut the hell up potatoes Cass?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet they're saving Rusev and Big Cass for Roadblock


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That's not PG!!! LOL!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Cass just gonna go through a list every week now or what? I don't know how many times he's cut this same promo where he names off ingredients and food.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The fuck! :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana looking :lenny tonight


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

whoa, Enzo amore saying hello to the attitude era.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Certified G my ass , if this was 2007 Jim Jones would sic Byrd Gang On Enzo and murk his ass for jacking his catch phrase


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE degrading the shit out of women..

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

the_hound said:


>


A true Queen.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WTAF!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Enzo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanksgiving promos were better when Cena was rapping them in 2003.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Da fuck was that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev doesn't deserve this.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I went to reply to a comment on my Facebook, and when I looked back up the match was over.

Cool.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusev kicked a 60 yd field goal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev kicks him in the nuts.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*....Really....ANOTHER 10 second match? Stop wasting our time with this shit.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lana looks like she could have been one of those high priced prostitutes from the agency that got Eliot Spitzer in trouble. I'm saying this as a compliment.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Foley coming out again? To make yet another repeat match?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Enzo with a shout out to the Attitude era. :HA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, kick his fucking ass Rusev.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why was the bell even rung?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is every Rusev feud gonna be over someone degrading Lana now or what?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

How is Rusev the heel in all of this?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't know, Enzo. I think Lana prefers to have Rusev stuff her turkey instead :rusevyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev = The real Certified G and bonified stud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When Lana walks away...lord.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Enzo and Cass but if I was Rusev I would be pretty pissed off too! They want you to side with Enzo but Rusev has a point lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So is every Rusev feud gonna be over someone degrading Lana now or what?


Pretty much. Only thing Vince can find interesting about him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rusev's feuds make no sense. They're basically all about faces trashing his wife to him (while neither Lana or Rusev do anything to deserve it) then getting beat up by those faces. Which you know that's where this is heading, to Cass beating Rusev's ass.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Rich Swann and Noam Dar has shown me nothing so I hope Rich Swann wins and I find myself singing his theme song sometimes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So is every Rusev feud gonna be over someone degrading Lana now or what?


Vince doesn't approves of their relationship clearly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More CW action coming right up!

:cole


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Enzo doing his best to make Punks MMA debut look competitive.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

shouldve been rousev vs strowman


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh my

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803423189825101824


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd chants Rusev sucks and imagine if someone said something like that to your wife/girlfriend/blowup doll/whatever you got going, you'd kick him in the fucking nuts too. 

Russell doesn't suck. 

I hate how they book their fucking faces like total ass clowns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> More CW action coming right up!
> 
> :cole


Another break coming right up!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Oh my
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803423189825101824


Damn... :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> So is every Rusev feud gonna be over someone degrading Lana now or what?


Either that or generic American vs Bulgaria bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Oh my
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803423189825101824


WTF?

Talk about random.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty much. Only thing Vince can find interesting about him.


And its yet again a feud where Rusev looks like the face, just taking up for his wife and doing what most husbands would do. Lol they're literally copying the Reigns and Rusev feud like a month after it ended.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


>


A damn shame plastic tits don't bounce well.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not Renee is cute.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Jesus Christ, Enzo doing his best to make Punks MMA debut look competitive.


Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar made CM Punk's MMA debut look more competitive already :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> And its yet again a feud where Rusev looks like the face, just taking up for his wife and doing what most husbands would do. Lol they're literally copying the Reigns and Rusev feud like a month after it ended.


Exactly. I'm telling you bro, it's the only thing they can find interesting about the guy.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jobbing even in the movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we please have Caruso do everything on the show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't believe WWE studios is still thing. They've been losing so much money on the movie division over the years.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Haha the only footage they show is of him getting snuffed. :lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Trophies said:


> When Lana walks away...lord.


Hate to see her leave but LOVE to watch her walk away, that & Rollins doing something that's suppose to be on a wrestling show with that sort of parkinglot Brawl. Unfortunately that's as high as the bar will be raised 2nite b/c #WWELogic & the inevitable #REGINS-A-MANIA match incoming.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol wtf random Mark Henry appearance. And he's still wearing the shirt he was drafted in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mark Henry in a movie? Wow. Random.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Mark Henry is jobbing in movies :HA :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

" My space jam "

Okay Titus that was great :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

So Henry just got squashed in his movie scene.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Didn't they learn by now that Titus should never be on TV?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Mark Henry is a movie star!"

Things I don't give a damn about. :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well that was fucking poor all around.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Oh my
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803423189825101824


she has been firing straight fire on twitter tonight, either she's climbing the 'i don't give a shit mountain' or she and emma are doing some sort of angle via twitter tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That film looks like a cinematic classic on the level of The Godfather, Citizen Kane, or Casablanca!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Henry's a movie star now for that 12 second role as bouncer #3.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at this dude's walk...

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> Didn't they learn by now that Titus should never be on TV?


I honestly had forgotten he even existed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ooh, Rich Swann is feeling lucky tonight. He's wearing green trunks instead of pink


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, they upped the CW pace in the earlier match..let's see if they let them step on the gas in this one too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, they upped the CW pace in the earlier match..let's see if they let them turn on the gas in this one too.


They'd be stupid not to. It's pretty much the entire point of having a CW division in the first place.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Noam Dar is some flavor more vanilla than vanilla.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's Headliner's boy !


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Noam Dar is such a WCW wrestler, I love it.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

TBK on commentary >>>


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Dar sexy af


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THAT'S RIGHT BRIAN KENDRICK SHUT BYRON UP !!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fun opening segment, Jericho/KO split tease, Fantastic Zayn promo, Great backstage brawl with Rollins/Jericho and a nice setup for the first women's FCA match for later tonight. 

Enjoyable Raw so far. Surprised.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brian just slaughtered Bryon on commentary haha


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What exactly is Brian Kenricks gimmick suppose to be?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

One thing I'll say about tonight's show, there's no shortage of piss breaks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah yeah Kendrick you are on commentary not cutting a promo, tone it down.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brian Kendrick going all out on commentary :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone else that couldn't care less about Kendrick? zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

lmaooooooooooooooo wtf was that


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> "Mark Henry is a movie star!"
> 
> Things I don't give a damn about. :lol


Things I don't give a rat's ass about...and I have 3 cats. Movie Star Mark, and Titus still having a job.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

The Brian Kendrick basically burned Byron Saxton's house down on commentary .


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TBK is firing at Saxton. :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Brandough said:


> What exactly is Brian Kenricks gimmick suppose to be?


That he's THE Brian Kenricks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They literally just throw guys like Noam out there without telling the audience ANYTHING about them, just "Heres a random small guy!" no wonder they can't get over...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A CW match with restholds.

God, WWE couldn't book themselves out of a paper bag at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brandough said:


> What exactly is Brian Kenricks gimmick suppose to be?


The wildy veteran who's taking advantage of his 2nd chance. He's past his prime so he uses his smarts to get victories and maintain his position.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dafuq. Dar makes Adam Cole look like the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow OK Kendrick just burying Saxton lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DAMN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least it was quick..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

poor dar


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that spinning kick of Swann's is a thing of fucking beauty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Noam Dar is bland as hell, don't see him going anywhere in the division.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Dafuq. Dar makes Adam Cole look like the Ultimate Warrior.


The reckless talk here :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The Brian Kendrick was the best part of the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This promo.

:mj4


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

another wrestler with a fucking super kick finisher?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

No ****, but Graves looks suave as fuck in that powder blue paisley shirt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE letting one of the cruiserweights actually talk infront of a crowd? Wow.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Does anybody actually give a fuck about this shit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alrighty then..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

nb4 Attitude Era geeks shit on that promo because he isn't 300 pounds of MUSCLE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-Will said:


> Does anybody actually give a fuck about this shit?


Nope.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so wait, let me get this right just so i understand, this 205 live is going to be the same shit we see every monday night? guess thats one shitfest i don't need to watch then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AmWolves10 said:


> another wrestler with a fucking super kick finisher?


Its not a superkick its a spinning back kick.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Rich Swann should be released for that promo. Send a message, namely "get that weak shit outta here".


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I like Swan but that promo did him no favors, with that giggling


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The CW's are such a disaster in every way.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Abisial said:


> nb4 Attitude Era geeks shit on that promo because he isn't 300 pounds of MUSCLE.


As if having muscle helps his personality. Apollo Crews proves that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> The CW's are such a disaster in every way.


The new Divas Division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, that was a terrible segment.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The new Divas Division.


Yup, 100%. Only difference is no one is going to whine on social media about #givecruisersachance


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The new Divas Division.


They should start hiring male models and not teaching them how to wrestle. Lots of Tuxedo Matches. Maybe some Game of Thrones cosplay bullshit people like that thing.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Godway said:


> Yup, 100%. Only difference is no one is going to whine on social media about #givecruisersachance


Stephanie will come out towering over all of the cruisers in her high heels and announce a #cruiserevolution


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so fucking ridiculous The Bella's are on Total Bella's AND Total Divas, what? having your own show thats all about you isn't enough? you gotta also be on the with the other divas?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sure Umm said:


> They should start hiring male models and not teaching them how to wrestle. Lots of Tuxedo Matches. Maybe some Game of Thrones cosplay bullshit people like that thing.


Don't give them any ideas..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Saturday on USA!! 3 piles of shit someone made into the shape of movies!!
MONday Night Raw!
Rest of week...NCIS and filler shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If you don't want to make it easy for New Day then ban Woods from ringside.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Brie obviously not satisfied having the second best ass in WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey that's Tessa Blanchard !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TESSA BLANCHARD, HOLY SHIT!

Tully's daughter!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bar brawl incoming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so saxton thinks its ok to cheat yet has a bitch fit when gallows and anderson do it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the worst fake bar set I've ever seen


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahaha Cesaro ordering James Bonds drinks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Bar brawl incoming.


Yeah seems like it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Tessa Blanchard sighting! :homer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow WWE actually doing shit outside of the arena? Guess they're taking notes from TNA.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so fucking ridiculous The Bella's are on Total Bella's AND Total Divas, what? having your own show thats all about you isn't enough? you gotta also be on the with the other divas?


Nope, it's fucking ridiculous that 2 such shows exist. I've seen better infomercials...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Barroom brawl???


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Any time now...fight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This segment is racist


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>Parking lot brawls
>Unique segments that aren't just backstage

What the fuck. Did I step back into a time machine?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck right now! :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This is like a scene from Magnum PI.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Parking lot brawls and bar fights in one episode? How edgy lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE's camera cuts are WOAT. Makes this look like Hollywood bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol is Sheamus on the set of his 2K17 commercial?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Local indies. Yep, barroom brawl.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

when do the cops show up and shoot the black guy, even though he's unconscious.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First a parking lot brawl and now a bar fight. Did we go into a fucking time machine or something?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This bar is the size of my bedroom.. What the fuck?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

this lit af


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WHAT ERA IS THIS?!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I liked that segment


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I seriously... seriously love this. OMG


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And Kevin Dunn's favorite fucking epileptic cameraman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins/Jericho brawl and now this, good stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE actually trying?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So the girls are main eventing again...hopefully Charlotte retains. Tired of the hot potato between those two.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro are awesome. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I very much enjoyed that.

Reminded me of the old days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how they cleverly slid Roman into the title picture while shoving Seth aside to feud with Jericho, see it always comes back around to Reigns...


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Segment of the night for me. This is the type of shit the WWE should be doing instead of restricting them into being stuck inside the arena.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Therapy said:


> :lol This bar is the size of my bedroom.. What the fuck?


After the pedigree-mobile, it's all they could afford.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That Sheasaro segment >>>>>>> Everything the new day has done since turning face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I want to see more segments like the parking lot brawl between Rollins/Jericho and this bar fight with Cesaro/Sheamus. Good stuff.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Raw hasn't been so PG for a while and I love it bruh


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Raw might be coming out of it's stupor...But we've been fooled before.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the best segment I've seen all year! I laughed my ass off!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A parking lot brawl and a bar room brawl? On Raw?? In WWE 2016??? Is this for real????

I'll take it! Fun segment too 

Cesaro and Sheamus starting to get along :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

A-Will said:


> Segment of the night for me. This is the type of shit the WWE should be doing instead of restricting them into being stuck inside the arena.


They could do more of it, but not too much -- it can quickly get overdone.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

PARKING LOT FIGHT
BAR FIGHT
ALL WE NEED IS BRA AND PANTIES


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If only we could take out the CW thrash from RAW...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if they're going to be signing Blanchard soon..


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

They should make these kinds of segments more often.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate how that was shot, hate. but it was a good idea, i'll concede. 

still though, a pub fight and the women didn't jump in and naebdy pulled a knife? i dunno lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has New Day been on tonight? if so was they acting like heels? Cause after that shit with Woods interfering and screwing Cesaro and Sheamus over theres no fucking way they should still be faces.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so lets get this right, parking lot brawn, a bar room brawn and a womens match to top it off, please for the love of god let banks de top charlottes top


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love how they cleverly slid Roman into the title picture while shoving Seth aside to feud with Jericho, see it always comes back around to Reigns...


IDK why you are surprised. Reigns is the top dog on Raw and its not changing. Seth is going to be doing more important things coming up anyways.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if they're going to be signing Blanchard soon..


This should be an emphatic *YES*.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> They should make these kinds of segments more often.


Yep it would help a lot in a 3 hour show and avoids match fatige.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So did they switch the Roman match with Sasha/Charlotte because they knew it would match up with halftime of the GB/Philly game? Just a thought.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Cesaro and Sheamus need to take the titles off The New Day.

And I love The New Day. New Day need to keep winning heelish and Cesaro and Sheamus need to take the titles off them.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

"We want Roman to win a big match...but we don't want to go off the air with the crowd booing the hell out of him."


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I gotta take a piss, but I can't get up cos I got a 120-lb dog on my feet. :surprise:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the women's match is main eventing.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if they're going to be signing Blanchard soon..


That would be nice.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, Roman clearly has the milf fanbase behind him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Godway said:


> So did they switch the Roman match with Sasha/Charlotte because they knew it would match up with halftime of the GB/Philly game? Just a thought.


More than likely, they've given up competing so that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Has New Day been on tonight? if so was they acting like heels? Cause after that shit with Woods interfering and screwing Cesaro and Sheamus over theres no fucking way they should still be faces.


Nope, the New Day haven't appeared yet; but turning them back to heels sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man this guy creates such a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd seems to be dying..


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the women's match is main eventing.
> 
> :lol


Unfortunately, we have to #GiveDivasAChance for the 10000th time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens noisy as fuck in the ring right now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if they're going to be signing Blanchard soon..


I believe she's had a few ad hoc matches in NXT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> I gotta take a piss, but I can't get up cos I got a 120-lb dog on my feet. :surprise:


WTF why not wear slippers like a normal sane person would:surprise:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, fucking commercials during matches. Awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns is literally one of the worst top guys ever, at least Cena had mic skills and was really over early on in his push, the crowd only started turning on him after a couple years and him slowly turning into a walking billboard PG cartoon character. But Reigns has been hated ever since his push started after The Shield split.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Divas main eventing.. That means some sort of fuckery is in the works.. Please god.. Don't let Sasha win.. She is everything wrong with the division.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens noisy as fuck in the ring right now.


TBF, he's always noisy as fuck.

And off topic, it seems they're stacking the 3rd hour as much as possible with 2 title matches and this match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll sure be glad to see Roman back in the title picture!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Unfortunately, we have to #GiveDivasAChance for the 10000th time


I prefer #GiveDivasAPinkSlip


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Major fucking motion sickness. This fucking camera work is obviously seeking an Emmy nomination.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A great fighting US Champion....has defended the title twice since winning it :jim


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> TBF, he's always noisy as fuck.
> 
> And off topic, it seems they're stacking the 3rd hour as much as possible with 2 title matches and this match.


Yeah, they know it's hard to retain viewers during a 3 hour broadcast.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

the_hound said:


> WTF why not wear slippers like a normal sane person would:surprise:


I thought the answer to that would be fairly obvious. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I still can't get over Summer Rae's tweet about Lana, she said Roast Beef fam. lmao said Lana got the loosecooch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> Major fucking motion sickness. This fucking camera work is obviously seeking an Emmy nomination.


Well at least if you throw up the dog will move and you can go take a piss :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

USA is literally awful when it comes to the shit they air. Dear Lord..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns brings a big match feel in all his matches. He is a perfect top guy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i got a horrible feeling charlotte is going to do some huge crazy spot from a high place


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I still can't get over Summer Rae's tweet about Lana, she said Roast Beef fam. lmao said Lana got the loosecooch.


I wonder if she gets in trouble for that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crowd was much more into Rollins/Owens last week. This is weak.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Divas main eventing.. That means some sort of fuckery is in the works.. Please god.. Don't let Sasha win.. She is everything wrong with the division.



Lol how is she what's wrong with the women's division?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, Look at the crowd when all this noise is going on...There's maybe 1 or 2 people giving a shit, yet it sounds like the crowd is all having a spontaneous orgasm...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if she gets in trouble for that.


I would have to think so right ? Summer probably doesn't even care though seeing as she's had two TV matches in the last year :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Well at least if you throw up the dog will move and you can go take a piss :draper2


Nah, he'd just lay there and eat it. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm getting so tired of this womens revolution crap, they main evented a ppv, now we got them main eventing Raw AGAIN. Can they just give it a fucking rest already? Its like every week "Hey look at us how we're changing the game and treating women the same as the men!!!!" its so fucking awful. How about #GiveSomeOtherWomenAChance Sasha and Charlotte should be banned from ever facing each other ever again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I would have to think so right ? Summer probably doesn't even care though seeing as she's had two TV matches in the last year :lol


Yeah, she definitely doesn't care. That's why she had the balls to twee that. :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lmao at that nerd smark chanting let's go Roman


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

face chants for roman


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO saying "all night baybay" was definitely for Adam Cole.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> USA is literally awful when it comes to the shit they air. Dear Lord..


Might as well call it the NCIS/Movies that make you cringe Channel.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rest-hold Randy is being replaced.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These restholds. Ugh.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Reigns brings a big match feel in all his matches. He is a perfect top guy.


You have to be a troll or incredibly stupid


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns match on Raw

Packers Defense on the field at the same time :mj2

Thank God for alcohol :liquor


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This reminds me of when Orton held a chinlock on Edge for 5-7 minutes straight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> You have to be a troll or incredibly stupid


Nope im just a truth teller on here. Truth hurts


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Owens with the longest headlock ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Has Owens gotten any offense in yet?

:lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Nope im just a truth teller on here.


If that's your idea of truth you are so far off base it's laughable


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

newbie camera man


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns has the crowd in his court tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, the camera man has to be on something right?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

how the hell do wrestlers not get out of the way of the drive by kick? makes the match look retarded


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Has Owens gotten any offense in yet?
> 
> :lol



entire commercial break


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> entire commercial break


Makes sense, with him being the Champion and all..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The only thing that can save this shitshow would be a major Sasha banks wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> If that's your idea of truth you are so far off base it's laughable


You re just in plain denial my friend. I said it before and Ill say it again. Reigns is getting pushed no matter what. So you can complain all you want nothing is gonna go your way when it comes to Roman.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well, that's the end of Kevin Owens.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Has Owens gotten any offense in yet?
> 
> :lol


I do know that he put Roman in a wicked headlock for 5 minutes because he's da Headlock Master >


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't see that coming at all.

And World Champ pinned clean in the middle.

:buried


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

How shocking.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they made owens look weak


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It so fucking stupid everytime they have someone face the champion for a chance at the title, that would be like Ivan Drago facing Rocky one on one to just earn a chance to face him for the title at a later date. I don't know how many times they've done this, you're supposed to save the match for the fucking ppv, not give it away beforehand fucking idiots.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Predictable win. I don't think he's winning the title at the PPV though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns wins :mark: 

Beats him CLEAN. This is 2016 people. Heel champs get pinned clean. It may not be what champs should be doing but thats wwe in 2016 for ya


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

At this rate... it's becoming increasingly hard to keep in mind that Kevin Owens is the Universal Champion. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was the least surprising result ever


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Kevin Owens getting booked like Shelton Benjamin right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> It so fucking stupid everytime they have someone face the champion for a chance at the title, that would be like Ivan Drago facing Rocky one on one to just earn a chance to face him for the title at a later date. I don't know how many times they've done this, you're supposed to save the match for the fucking ppv, not give it away beforehand fucking idiots.


They've been doing this shit since the AE why do people act like champions losing a non title match to set up a challenger is new


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Owens is still holding the title until Mania.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Boy I know y'all not complaining about Reigns getting a title shot when We had Rollins vs Owens for what felt like forever


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Owens is still holding the title until Mania.


When JeriGOAT takes the title off of him :jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Boy I know y'all not complaining about Reigns getting a title shot when We had Rollins vs Owens for what felt like forever


Nope. Complaining about a predictable outcome and the World Champion losing yet again clean in the middle. And Rollins didn't hold the midcard title when he got his shots recently.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> You re just in plain denial my friend. I said it before and Ill say it again. Reigns is getting pushed no matter what. So you can complain all you want nothing is gonna go your way when it comes to Roman.


the only thing i want pushed is your mouse click on the logout button


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God this show is beyond unwatchable


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone should have seen Owens losing. When Jericho walked out on him they wanted to tell the story that Owens does indeed need Jericho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it is a pre-recorded interview then, oh well. Hopefully it is short.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

We just saw Owens/Reigns, so why should we be excited to see it again so soon?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap who booked the Packers D to generate a turnover? :wow


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

And you legit have people clamining this guy isn't Cena. How many times has he beaten the guys he's gonna face at a PPV clean on tv before the eventual match. In what world does it make sense for him to beat Owens clean on Raw. I know some will be happy or defend it but how does it make sense :wtf2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> We just saw Owens/Reigns, so why should we be excited to see it again so soon?


To see the fuckery that will take place at the PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they just couldn't resist having The Club job to New Day again could they? They just came off a feud where they lost to them 5,656 times and have been barely trying to recover by picking up some wins over Enzo and Cass and some jobber teams, yet they just had to stick them against New Day once again to job them out. Why? Why? Fucking why?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Dana will interfere in the Women's Championship match since it is no DQ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

capatisdumb said:


> the only thing i want pushed is your mouse click on the logout button


I second this sentiment. Gimmick poster...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> You have to be a troll or incredibly stupid


Reigns brings the big match feeling. His fans and non fans alike are keyed in heavy in everything he does.

Look at the difference in level of interest Rusev garnered before and after his feud with Reigns. Reigns brings attention. 

Hardcore fans need to accept that you don't have to be a fan of someone to be invested in what they do.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

What should of happened was Foley comes out and says "NO! It will be Reigns vs Jericho for the right to face KO at Roadblock!" This saves Reigns vs KO for the PPV and makes sense. But no, they do it like this because Reigns is losing at the PPV, or at least not winning the belt. Can't have the Golden Boy lose without at least getting that clean pin in first.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Iron Man said:


> And you legit have people clamining this guy isn't Cena. How many times has he beaten the guys he's gonna face at a PPV clean on tv before the eventual match. In what world does it make sense for him to beat Owens clean on Raw. I know some will be happy or defend it but how does it make sense :wtf2





Headliner said:


> Everyone should have seen Owens losing. When Jericho walked out on him they wanted to tell the story that Owens does indeed need Jericho.


Boom


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All I ask is for WWE to please not book New Day over clean against Anderson/Gallows. 

Is that too much to ask?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns brings the big match feeling. His fans and non fans alike are keyed in heavy in everything he does.


He does and frankly I think it is undeniable and not up for debate. It is alright if you don't like Reigns but that everyone is invested be it for or against is easy to see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns brings the big match feeling. His fans and non fans alike are keyed in heavy in everything he does.
> 
> Look at the difference in level of interest Rusev garnered before and after his feud with Reigns. Reigns brings attention.
> 
> Hardcore fans need to accept that you don't have to be a fan of someone to be invested in what they do.


What is the big match feeling? A bunch of boos?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns brings the big match feeling. His fans and non fans alike are keyed in heavy in everything he does.
> 
> Look at the difference in level of interest Rusev garnered before and after his feud with Reigns. Reigns brings attention.
> 
> Hardcore fans need to accept that you don't have to be a fan of someone to be invested in what they do.


This is all just untrue.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That cough


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he hardly got any offense in when he was live on tv, but when it was a commercial he had the offense, sorry but that shit is totally fucking redundant


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I drink and I know things said:


> We just saw Owens/Reigns, so why should we be excited to see it again so soon?


Exactly, its beyond fucking stupid, why setup a title match at a ppv by giving away the fucking match on tv beforehand? They might as well have had The Rock and Austin face each other on Raw the week before WM 19 where Austin beat him clean, that would have been smart huh?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How dare Owens talk like that to Caruso, watch your manners muppet!


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Ez win for reigns, pinned the world champs clean af


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Talk about big match feel..


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cry me a fucking river, Paul.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> All I ask is for WWE to please not book New Day over clean against Anderson/Gallows.
> 
> Is that too much to ask?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I drink and I know things said:


> I second this sentiment. Gimmick poster...


I 3rd that notion as well, dude just blindly praises Reigns and is oblivious to reality because he's only out to rile up Reigns haters. Dude literally said "Reigns is a perfect top guy!" its concrete proof he's a troll.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock as usual won't speak for himself.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Paul.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> This is all just untrue.


its actually very true. Even you Godway are really invested into Roman Reigns especially when you write essay responses with nothing but endless paragraphs about the guy. Thats called being invested.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heyman crying? Fuck off WWE.. Just fuck the fuck off with this shit..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Paul E crying.

:mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Heyman crying?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

"Go back to football or whatever the hell you were doing" The Kevin Owens Show indeed. 

S/n: As soon as Roman pinned Kev clean I turned off my tv, remembered I still had my subscription to the network, canceled it and had a blissful nights sleep knowing those douchebags aren't taking another red fucking cent from my checking account.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I 3rd that notion as well, dude just blindly praises Reigns and is oblivious to reality because he's only out to rile up Reigns haters. Dude literally said "Reigns is a perfect top guy!" its concrete proof he's a troll.


Dude you do the same thing when it comes to AJ. You a cool poster man. Dont stoop to their level. Im allowed too mark out for someone I like just like you are with your favorites.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I appreciate the attention to detail w/ the tears & facial scruff.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol is this motherfucker crying?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I appreciate the attention to detail w/ the tears & facial scruff.


Promo of the night.

Looks like he hasn't gotten a night's sleep since the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I appreciate the attention to detail w/ the tears & facial scruff.


They are treating it like a legit fight just like they were told to comment the match. Like worked shoot.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not used to seeing Paul Heyman looking all scruffy lol!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock is in the rumble :mark: as expected


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh good god they're beginning the push for a third match....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It would be dope if the Final 4 was Goldberg, Brock, Reigns and Cena.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So the Rumble will set up Goldberg vs Lesnar at WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock/Goldy definitely happening at WM.

New Day.

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good interview.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldber and Lesnar both in the RR match... and neither are a threat to win it, realistically. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Paul with new content showing why he still is money on the mic.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> its actually very true. Even you Godway are really invested into Roman Reigns especially when you write essay responses with nothing but endless paragraphs about the guy. Thats called being invested.


Or I'm an expressive person over the age of 12 who gets their point across by writing, like many others do on a FORUM. 

Not to some idiot troll grasping for attention from everyone who doesn't swallow Roman's dick. I write the way that I do to watch mindless imbeciles hide from it because they can't articulate a response. So in other words, to weed out people like you.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't like that promo at all. The crying was too fucking much and foreshadowing that The Royal Rumble is just going to end up Goldberg and Lesnar as the last two standing is a giant spoiler alert that makes me not even want to watch it..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So the Rumble will set up Goldberg vs Lesnar at WM.


Yep.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Heyman did all of the little character things. Crying, messy facial hair, looking like he hadn't slept since that night. That alone was perfect.

And now that Brock is in the Rumble, we're heading towards one big collision in that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> Paul with new content showing why he still is money on the mic.


Good point. They finally give him new content and he delivers. No one can deliver, no matter how good they are, when they are given the same content every time out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Paul with new content showing why he still is money on the mic.


Yeah I really bought into that interview.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> What is the big match feeling? A bunch of boos?


Boos, cheers,he's sleeping chants, whatever.. actually does that matter? 

The crowd aleays get crazy during hus matches, I think that's something no one can debate.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Once New Day break the record, how long until they lose the belts and Big E gets a singles push and Kofi/Woods fade into obscurity?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> It would be dope if the Final 4 was Goldberg, Brock, Reigns and Cena.


That be a smarks nightmare lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its fucking retarded New Day literally screwed Cesaro and Sheamus over in a very heel manor and now this week they're out here clapping with the fans and are faces, what fucking kind of booking is this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Boos, cheers,he's sleeping chants, whatever.. actually does that matter?
> 
> The crowd aleays get crazy during hus matches, I think that's something no one can debate.


That's the crowd rejecting the idea of him as the next face of the company.

"He's Sleeping" chants are now the 'big match feel?'

My, how our standards have fallen..

Poor Hogan, Austin, Rock. Yikes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Emma vignette only for her to never debut.

:lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> This is all just untrue.


No that was all truth. I get it you don't like Reigns or HHH. But denying folk aren't highly invested in him is a flat out lie. 



ShowStopper said:


> What is the big match feeling? A bunch of boos?


Big match feeling is being able to see and feel the interest level people have for a match. Reigns not being a crowd favorite doesn't mean he can't bring a big match feel. People give a fuck about what he's doing at all times. Fans and non fans alike. Plenty of hardcore boxing fans hate Mayweather, and still watch his fights. Plenty of hardcore MMA fans dislike Ronda and Conor, doesn't mwan they aren't highly interested in their fights. 

Hating someone as passionately as hardcore fans hate Reigns is a passion fan. I'm from Columbus an OSU fan, I hate Michigan doesn't mean I'm not highly invested in what they do in a season


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I can see the point of view some of ya'll have with over the top: but to me, those facial expressions Heyman just gave were money. Seemed to me like a mix of concern over a friend being humiliated and the destructive dead serious prospects of in story a vengeful Brock Lesnar. Paul really sold that like even he isnt sure what will happen next. Those dead serious eyes at the end of the interview was a perfect look of warning.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Emma..excuse me, Emmalina is thick up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just debut Emmalina already the RAW women's division desperately needs the extra talent.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Emma still ain't here :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When JeriGOAT takes the title off of him :jericho2


I got Finn Balor Vs Chris Jericho Vs Kevin Owens for WM.

I would love for Jericho to win at Mania somehow. Or before that. Or anytime soon.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That's the crowd rejecting the idea of him as the next face of the company.
> 
> "He's Sleeping" chants are now the 'big match feel?'
> 
> ...



I thought AJ Styles vs John Cena had a big match feel :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Or I'm an expressive person over the age of 12 who gets their point across by writing, like many others do on a FORUM.
> 
> Not to some idiot troll grasping for attention from everyone who doesn't swallow Roman's dick. I write the way that I do to watch mindless imbeciles hide from it because they can't articulate a response. So in other words, to weed out people like you.


Na you're invested in the guy. I think deep down you really wanted to cheer for him but you have built up this gimmick to where you always hate the guy no matter what he is doing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Emma's new gimmick is being hot as hell is something I can get behind! :homer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Boos, cheers,he's sleeping chants, whatever.. actually does that matter?
> 
> The crowd aleays get crazy during hus matches, I think that's something no one can debate.


Yeah that happens with every top superman face the fans hate, its not some unique trait Roman has, like he's some unique talent with the ability to generate that reaction. Cena got the same reactions not too long ago. Anyone that gets booked like superman that can't lose who happens to be awful in the ring is always gonna generate responses like he gets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> No that was all truth. I get it you don't like Reigns or HHH. But denying folk aren't highly invested in him is a flat out lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fully aware you don't have to be liked to have a big match feel. Rock got that when he was a heel. Key point being he was a HEEL.

"Non fans" care what he does? Is that why WWE is experiencing its lowest ratings of all time and lowest form of relevancy outside of the NG era?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed Corey...thank god.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's nWo B team guys.:mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Good point. They finally give him new content and he delivers. No one can deliver, no matter how good they are, when they are given the same content every time out.





Dolorian said:


> Yeah I really bought into that interview.


He's class when they give him something to work with. For my money, I can't say that I've ever seen anyone better at selling a match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

emma debuts tonight and attacks the women yaaaaaaaaay wwe booking


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only good thing about Anderson/Gallows is their theme. I really like listening to it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Boos, cheers,he's sleeping chants, whatever.. actually does that matter?
> 
> The crowd aleays get crazy during hus matches, I think that's something no one can debate.


For some reason wrestling fans can't wrap their heads around you don't have to like somebody to be invested in what goes on with them.


Reigns isn't generally liked that's very true. But pretending fans aren't invested in what he does is bull shit


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The club should have just won in a squash.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope this silly new Emmalina gimmick is a trick in the opposite way Brodus Clay was a trick. Brodus was hyped as a monster and debuted with a silly gimmick. Emma is being hyped with a silly gimmick so...maybe they'll swerve us and it will be cool.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck these fucking commercial breaks. 

Language!

Suck a cock.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's nWo B team guys.:mark:


:dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns isn't generally liked that's very true. But pretending fans aren't invested in what he does is bull shit


Some people just seem unwilling to even concede a single positive point when it comes to Reigns for some reason. They are _that_ invested against the guy...oh wait...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> I hope this silly new Emmalina gimmick is a trick in the opposite way Brodus Clay was a trick. Brodus was hyped as a monster and debuted with a silly gimmick. Emma is being hyped with a silly gimmick so...maybe they'll swerve us and it will be cool.


I'm literally starting to think she is never going to debut and this is some big joke. Only thing is, as per usual, only people WWE are punking is themselves..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's nWo B team guys.:mark:


Who was the last tag team, or singles wrestler to come in with a freight train worth of hype and expectations and knocked down to WWE Main Event status as quickly as these two? It's a remarkable feat WWE has done..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Some people just seem unwilling to even concede a single positive point when it comes to Reigns for some reason. They are _that_ invested against the guy...oh wait...


It's because of his over the top booking over the past few years. Give him the booking of a non-superman type guy and he wouldn't get the boos he gets.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

the_hound said:


> emma debuts tonight and attacks the women yaaaaaaaaay wwe booking


Please have her debut tonight. I've been waiting for Emma to return since early October when they started airing her vignettes. Scratch that, I've been ready for her to return since May after she was injured lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's because of his over the top booking over the past few years. Give him the booking of a non-superman type guy and he wouldn't get the boos he gets.


I disagree and would point you to Alberto Del Rio as an example of a guy who got a super push and go crickets from the crowd. Same with Billy Gunn. You don't have to like it, Reigns brings something to the table that is not simply a product of strong booking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol hype videos for 3 months just for Emma to come out acting like every other shallow heel diva there ever was. I mean is Emma posing in bikini's supposed to be some amazing character transformation? I seriously don't get why its been this long, Emma has been cleared to come back for months now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm fully aware you don't have to be liked to have a big match feel. Rock got that when he was a heel. Key point being he was a HEEL.
> 
> "Non fans" care what he does? Is that why WWE is experiencing its lowest ratings of all time and lowest form of relevancy outside of the NG era?


Clearly I'm talking about non fans of Reigns not WWE non fans, nobody is bringing them in even the beloved folk on the roster.

But once again Reigns can be disliked. But saying current fans aren't invested and tuned into what he's doing on the show is a straight up lie. Dude got more attention for being outside the ring during a wrestling ring than Seth and AJ did for wrestling. That's investment, the lengths people go to make it known they dislike is investment. 

Stuff people don't like and arent invested get crickets, Reigns gets a lot of things crickets aren't one of them.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking big e trying to injure him self so the ref has to throw the match out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I disagree and would point you to Alberto Del Rio as an example of a guy who got a super push and go crickets from the crowd. Same with Billy Gunn. You don't have to like it, Reigns brings something to the table that is not simply a product of strong booking.


When did Alberto Del Rio or Billy Gunn ever get 50% of the push Reigns has gotten...? Also, right after Del Rio's push, they dropped him. Something they haven't done with Reigns booking..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times.....

STOP DOING THAT FUCKING SPEAR!

I don't care if it pops the crowd, he always lands on his shoulder or head and one of these days it's going to cost him and his teammates. And I mean in real life, not kayfabe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Gallows and Anderson lose again i seriously don't get the point of this match? Why have them come back yet again only to lose?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We know New Day is retaining and breaking the record let's get this over with already.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Come the fuck on here you can't have Woods kick out of that, at least have Big E break up the fall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Clearly I'm talking about non fans of Reigns not WWE non fans, nobody is bringing them in even the beloved folk on the roster.
> 
> But once again Reigns can be disliked. But saying current fans aren't invested and tuned into what he's doing on the show is a straight up lie. Dude got more attention for being outside the ring during a wrestling ring than Seth and AJ did for wrestling. That's investment, the lengths people go to make it known they dislike is investment.
> 
> Stuff people don't like and arent invested get crickets, Reigns gets a lot of things crickets aren't one of them.


Well, when someone gets pushed down the audience's throat more than anyone else in recent years, of course they are going to strongly dislike that person. That's simple human nature. It's not taking alot of effort.

If this somehow manifested itself into higher ratings for WWE or a TON more money, I would get it. But it does not. So, not that much investment tbh..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nah you know what i'm fucking sick of this shit i'm done


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rapshepard said:


> No that was all truth. I get it you don't like Reigns or HHH. But denying folk aren't highly invested in him is a flat out lie.


It's horse shit, not truth. When 20% off the crowd are little kids trying to desperately start Reigns chants or pop for him, and then 30% are smarks trying to shit on that. And then the other 50% are staring at their phones, not paying attention, that's not a "big match feel". And that's generally the response Roman's matches draw. Unless he's actually against a really over performer, in which he gets booed out of the building. 

WWE can do this gimmick with anyone. It's nothing that Reigns personally does to illicit a response, hence why you are talking out of your ass. Cena gets TWICE the response of Reigns for his big matches that are doing the same gimmick, hell, he invented that stupid ass philosophy of "Boos/Cheers = good".


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course Karl's taking the pin.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fucking hell.

NO ON CARES ABOUT THE FUCKING RECORD!

Just let the club win. They need the belts way more than New day.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

New Day heeling it up


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*I AM SHOCKED GALLOWS AND ANDERSON [email protected]#[email protected]# THIS IS JUST AS SHOCKING AS LESNAR LOSING!!!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol half of the people in these arenas have no idea who demolition even are, no one cares about that fucking record.....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Heel tactics for babyfaces... resulting in another Anderson/Gallows loss. :eyeroll


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Tide of the corn between Baley and Sasha. Please stahp.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley is such a geek tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People on here wonder why The Club suck and others get reactions, but don't think booking is a factor...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

New Day's matches seriously suck. Woods kicking out of that powerbomb/neckbreaker like it was NOTHING was absurd. Horrid sell job on that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new day cheats again and once again the wwe commentators ignore it


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Main Event Time!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck off Sasha getting cheap pops off dropping Ric Flairs name.. God dammit I can't stand this bitch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Bayley is such a geek tbh.


I really don't see Bayley succeeding on the main roster.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Um, Sasha, you do remember that Ric Flair screwed you out of the title at WrestleMania, right? No? Well then, never mind.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Fuck off Sasha getting cheap pops off dropping Ric Flairs name.. God dammit I can't stand this bitch


All of the fpalm..... 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Bayley is such a geek tbh.


But in a good way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This women's division has already jumped the shark.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If you aren't gonna give the Club the tag belts STOP JOBBING THEM TO NEW DAY jesus fucking christ on a stick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Um, Sasha, you do remember that Ric Flair screwed you out of the title at WrestleMania, right? No? Well then, never mind.


Shhh don't try and bring logic onto this


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

the_hound said:


> new day cheats again and once again the wwe commentators ignore it


Even the heel announcer is like "hey turnabout is fair play!"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do Anderson and Gallows keep getting title shots anyway


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Why do Anderson and Gallows keep getting title shots anyway


So the champs have someone to beat.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

I guess after Enzo and Cass rip away what's left of Rusev's manhood, they'll ride in and take the tag title from New Day.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God that fuzzy brown discolored hair at the top of Sasha's forehead looks awful as fuck, can she not get that fixed? It looks disgusting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they hot potato the Women's title again..

:ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Um, Sasha, you do remember that Ric Flair screwed you out of the title at WrestleMania, right? No? Well then, never mind.


How dare you expect WWE to remember what they did in the past.. Are you insane?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure Umm said:


> I guess after Enzo and Cass rip away what's left of Rusev's manhood, they'll ride in and take the tag title from New Day.


I think they will be the ones to take the titles. But frankly I would have preferred a more serious tag team to win it. Tired of so much comedy and going from the New Day to Enzo and Cass doesn't seems like much of an improvement.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

LET'S GO SASHA!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

sasha looks like she's wearing a wig.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sure Umm said:


> I guess after Enzo and Cass rip away what's left of Rusev's manhood, they'll ride in and take the tag title from New Day.


Nah, gotta have true heels win it first. Enzo and Cass will get the mania moment IMO. Again who knows with the way the writers make nothing make sense.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they both get their full entrances again :lmao

Really struggling to fill 3 hours lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> sasha looks like she's wearing a wig.


She is..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Charlotte will beat Sasha two times tonight, damn Vince must really be mad with Sasha.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The best ending to close this Raw would be Emma returning to attack the winner of this match. Best case scenario IMO


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I assume there will be fuckery here... 

But I'm also thinking that WWE switches titles between these two... yet again.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This is a continuation of the match that started earlier -- why they doing fucking entrances and intros again? Oh yeah, so they can squeeze in about 30 more goddamn commercials.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> She is..


Didn't she pretty much admit it on Sam Roberts Show? I seem to recall her saying something about having it strapped down tight on her head and hoping it never gets pulled off and we get bald divas running around.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So Charlotte will beat Sasha two times tonight, damn Vince must really be mad with Sasha.


I wouldn't be shocked if Sasha won. Vince has a fetish with making wrestlers lose in their hometowns these days. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG the revival to take the belt off new day only to lose them to the golden truth


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, when someone gets pushed down the audience's throat more than anyone else in recent years, of course they are going to strongly dislike that person. That's simple human nature. It's not taking alot of effort.
> 
> If this somehow manifested itself into higher ratings for WWE or a TON more money, I would get it. But it does not. So, not that much investment tbh..


The entire Shield was pushed down throats whats your point? Del Rio got a super push and so did Sheamus, they didn't get Reigns level reactions. People care about Reigns it's why his threads are always full, it's why his matches and segments are some of the loudest of the night. Promoters don't care if you're their to cheer or boo, they just care that you're invested.

As far as ratings and money if we want to go that route then absolutely nobody in the business has brought a big match feel since Rock's last full length match. By that logic Brock isn't a big match feel since he isn't widely bringing in money and ratings. By that logic Undertaker doesn't bring a big match feel. By that logic nobody in wrestling period brings a big match feel.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck this cameraman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't she pretty much admit it on Sam Roberts Show? I seem to recall her saying something about having it strapped down tight on her head and hoping it never gets pulled off and we get bald divas running around.


I thought she did, but maybe I am wrong. I don't know.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if Sasha won. Vince has a fetish with making wrestlers lose in their hometowns these days. :lol


I hope not I want this feud to end and for Charlotte to move on to someone else.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Better Charlotte wins


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

6 minutes in WWE has to cram more commercials in.. Jesus Christ


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> The best ending to close this Raw would be Emma returning to attack the winner of this match. Best case scenario IMO


I like this idea! Maybe they will do it! :grin2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

commercial time


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I give up. 

That has to be a wig on Sasha. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Charlotte crotch shot. :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Haven't watched raw in ages, wwe still trying to make Sasha a thing I see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The entire Shield was pushed down throats whats your point? Del Rio got a super push and so did Sheamus, they didn't get Reigns level reactions. People care about Reigns it's why his threads are always full, it's why his matches and segments are some of the loudest of the night. Promoters don't care if you're their to cheer or boo, they just care that you're invested.
> 
> As far as ratings and money if we want to go that route then absolutely nobody in the business has brought a big match feel since Rock's last full length match. By that logic Brock isn't a big match feel since he isn't widely bringing in money and ratings. By that logic Undertaker doesn't bring a big match feel. By that logic nobody in wrestling period brings a big match feel.


Del Rio and Sheamus have gotten nowhere near as extended of a push as Reigns has gotten. That's the point. I mean...come on.

In recent years, none of those part timers have really had a big match feel. People shit on a bunch of people these days. I guess everyone has a big match feel, then. Only match that had a big match feel recently is Brock/Goldberg. If you think any of these Raw or SD matches have big match feels, I suggest you go back and watch matches from some of the past eras Raws and SDs. Today doesn't even come close. And those eras have the numbers in multiple areas to PROVE it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*MOAR COMMERCIALS!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh wow look the women are doing moves on the outside and get pinfalls out there! Wow! how revolutionary! Are they just determined to have Sasha and Charlotte compete in every match there is or what? Whats next? bullrope match?

God this is so fucking forced and awful....


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

DammitC said:


> The best ending to close this Raw would be Emma returning to attack the winner of this match. Best case scenario IMO


No, the best ending would be for them to bring back extreme expose, but since ecw is dead and pissed on, it's emmalina's expose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is just weird watching this match, like how do you go from HiaC to a no dq lol. Maybe the Sasha vs Charlotte feud will end in a mud bath match, that'll really bring a logical conclusion to what was a good feud


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I see we're back to Botch City.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE really needs to give these types of "revolutionary" Women's matches to the likes of Becky and Bliss.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't understand the point of this match happening tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This match will definitely end with fuckery. Let's just see if it's Emma (please god) or Dana.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte gotta nice boooooty.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sasha bout to fake an injury AGAIN


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ADVERT TIME


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Sasha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's how the Queen treats peasants.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Slap them titties.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TITTY SLAPS! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let the finisher kickouts begin!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SLAPPIN' TITS.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this match is fucking awkward.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fucking kendo stick? :lol Just laying around.... Ya know


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuckkkkkkkk yesssssssss ecw chants lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Charlotte gotta nice boooooty.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cameraman taking a kendo stick shot! :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a headache. Please end Raw soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These women really need to wear their natural hair.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn this shaky camera is criminal, I've been feeling dizzy watching RAW tonight...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Kendo Stick seems like it would be really painful owwww!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These two will not stop trying to kill each other until they get a "five star" match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is easily the match of the night.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kendo shot to the vag and tits at the same time


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Michael Cole has been really sh*tty calling this main event.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This match sums up WWE atm

Fucking terrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No crowd there is nothing awesome about this shitty camera work fpalm


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Damn this shaky camera is criminal, I've been feeling dizzy watching RAW tonight...


Not shaky at all. Charlotte moved and Sasha hit the camera guy and camera with the stick.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Michael Cole has been really sh*tty calling this main event.


When is good?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm gonna guess Nia is putting Sasha through that table.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte's battle wounds. 

Respect.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> No crowd there is nothing awesome about this shitty camera work fpalm


why is the crowd supposed to care about the camera work when they have the match in front of their face?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

told you that was going to happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cole telling to Charlotte to get down like he's her father.

:lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jesus


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

dem titty-chops.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitC said:


> This is easily the match of the night.


Well they do have Raws star in Charlotte


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THE QUEEN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte...wow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, that was a sick spot by Charlotte


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> These two will not stop trying to kill each other until they get a "five star" match.


Over 100 matches together and still can't manage a 4 star match. I bet even Rosa vs summer could put up a 4 star match after wrestling each other 150 times


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Not shaky at all. Charlotte moved and Sasha hit the camera guy and camera with the stick.


Camera has been the dizzing shits all night.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Completely missed with that moonsault. Was cool though.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I see a moonsault.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank goodness for padding.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That moonsault was badass


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Was hoping The Queen would put the peasant through the table.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dio Brando said:


> why is the crowd supposed to care about the camera work when they have the match in front of their face?


My comment towards the crowd was obviously not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha and Charlottle always screw up high spots. And most of the time it's Sasha's fault.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Now there's a holy shit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Her moonsaults never hit anyone. LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sashas weave looks insane tonight. It's a borderline Joe Dirt mullet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I swear if they hot potato this poor title again...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought their Cell match was solid, but this is the match I wished they could have had at HIAC. Very fun match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus have gotten nowhere near as extended of a push as Reigns has gotten. That's the point. I mean...come on.
> 
> In recent years, none of those part timers have really had a big match feel. People shit on a bunch of people these days. I guess everyone has a big match feel, then. Only match that had a big match feel recently is Brock/Goldberg. If you think any of these Raw or SD matches have big match feels, I suggest you go back and watch matches from some of the past eras Raws and SDs. Today doesn't even come close.


 To be fair on the last sentences, and I know you never said this is an indicment on the wrestlers so know Im not putting words in your mouth just creating discussion: but I think the lack of big match feel largely comes from WWE losing their way to consistently book to the fundamentals of general wrestling, dry characters in many slots and *most of all with all the content WWE has to fill and this ridiculous amount of ppv/specials content: it seems like the whole roster red robins every few years. *

You look at the last matches that had that "big match feel": Shield/Wyatts might be the last time WWE captured that elusive "magic of wrestling" and really put forth a very nice little build to EC and the two teams had never touched in a sanctioned match. Trips/Bryan at Mania: the HHH leg of the authority feud was imo. the best HHH work in years and again: those two never had touched and there were high stakes with a very invested story dating way back. Lesnar/Cena Summerslam felt like a legitimate heavyweight title fight that one had to see and Goldberg/Lesnar are two big names with decent promotion who hadnt touched in 12 years.

Juxtapose that with this main event: same old stakes, the matches escalate but the animosity between the two characters never does and this pairing might be into double digits in facing each other. Dont care as a result.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sasha's about to lose her "hair"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They're clearly doing this just to try and erase the KO/Rollins match from last week :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I swear if they hot potato this poor title again...


I know, just let Charlotte have the thing for a while. It won't hurt anyone.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Her moonsaults never hit anyone. LOL


Reminds me of Kurt Angle


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that fan has a brilliant view


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I WAS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And another holy shit.

And a holy fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*NO WAY*:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

We got a new champion again


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Sasha is champ...again lmao


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus have gotten nowhere near as extended of a push as Reigns has gotten. That's the point. I mean...come on.
> 
> In recent years, none of those part timers have really had a big match feel. People shit on a bunch of people these days. I guess everyone has a big match feel, then. Only match that had a big match feel recently is Brock/Goldberg. If you think any of these Raw or SD matches have big match feels, I suggest you go back and watch matches from some of the past eras Raws and SDs. Today doesn't even come close. And those eras have the numbers in multiple areas to PROVE it.


To me it's the semantics of it. Like people talk about Reigns push as if Rollins wasn't on the heel side dominating shit just as hard. They talk about Reigns push like Ambrose wasn't being put into prominent roles and positions as well. People over play it. To me saying Reigns was shoved down throats and not extending that to Rollins and Ambrose is like saying Austin was pushed too hard but not mentioning Rock and Austin.

As far as your last part wrestling isn't main stream it just isn't. But to act like their aren't matches the fanbase gets even more hype for than usual is false. Does the WWE pull AE or RA era numbers fuck no. Doesn't mean the fan base doesn't find certain matches as must see or get highly invested in them. Whether it's to cheer or boo people are highly invested in Reigns matches. I just don't see how you deny that


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Hot potato time.. What a fucking joke...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what a shitshow.

easy contender for worst raw of the year.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You have to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So Charlotte wins it back at roadblock right?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY!!!! SASHA WON!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Excellent match, easily the match they should've had at HIAC.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

At this point ion even care anymore if Sasha becomes champ cause she loses it in a couple weeks anyway


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is legitimately the dumbest feud in history.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

hot potato saga continues


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck me, Sasha wins. Why the constant changes FFS?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I swear if they hot potato this poor title again...


They JUST did!! I thought Charlotte was winning for sure :lmao

Edit: The Hometown Curse continues!!!! :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fucking terrible.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This company is literally run by fucking morons.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well holy fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I WAS RIGHT!

Also, The Raw Women's Title means NOTHING.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why in the hell did Sasha lose at HIAC then

:ha :heston :bryanlol :reneelel :beckylol :tysonlol :duck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

For the 3rd time, on RAW :westbrook5


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh... FOR FUCK'S SAKE, WWE!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

So they got a new rematch coming between these two to Main Event over the title for title match lol ... 3 stages of hell or iron woman I bet


They are fucking Nikki and Carmella by limiting them to falls only in the ring after showing this


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg.....They actually did it again.. Now let me guess Charlotte wins it back at the next ppv, jesus christ will it ever end? ever? Its this same shit over and over again it just wont come to a fucking end. Now Charlotte gets a mandatory title rematch where she will win, then Sasha will get her rematch where she will win and it'll just go on and on....


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Here we fucking go again. :maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This fucking bitch is crying again... God dammit. Fuck off Sasha... Just fuck off with your forced fem bullshit..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Sasha is going to lose the title at Roadblock :sip


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> So Charlotte wins it back at roadblock right?



Yup lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is worse than Triple H/Rock WWF title hot potato in 2000.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

A little sloppy, but shit these two put it all out there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is ridiculous and that title means nothing when they keep doing this with Sasha and Charlotte.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

That legit hurt Charlotte :lmao She was tapping before it was even locked in


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's Ric Flair. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>this means the feud isn't over


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You know as much as I like Sasha, this is just fucking dumb at this point, it was retarded at HIAC and it continues to be even more retarded. They continue to just devalue this title. Here is hoping she actually holds the title longer then two weeks though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

NATURE BOYYYYYYY


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So is Sasha a three time champ with like 12 total days on her reign?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am legit swerved. I honestly did not think they were dumb enough to hot potato the title yet again


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Swerve coming by Flair lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, maybe it was worth it.

Cool moment with Naitch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*WHAT-THE-FUCK?*

WWE is so desperate to get this fucking fluke over.. Reigns didn't even get pushed this hard up our ass without lube...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Another cringe "please like Sasha" moment. Maybe it would have meaning if this didn't happen every two months.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And people though the hot potato between AJ Lee and Paige was bad :lol

I'm so over this feud, it should have ended at HIAC.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Reminds me of Kurt Angle











:batista3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Charlotte going to win the title back at Roadblock :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Sasha keeps the title for awhile.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasha wins the belt every fucking month. This is fucking ridiculous, but hilarious at the same time.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

All of Sashas title wins have been on Raws while Charlottes have been at PPVs lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> This company is literally run by fucking morons.


WWE doing the Charlotte gets 15 title reigns like her dad gimmick, Watch in 2017 Charlotte get it 5 more times


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bullshit. I can't believe I keep caring about the RAW women.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Why do they keep doing this? Got potato with a title is never a good idea


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I WAS RIGHT!
> 
> Also, The Raw Women's Title means NOTHING.


I love title changes in feuds, but I'm with you this is ridiculous lol.


Sasha stole Charlotte's dad. That's some Trish Stratus in her bark like a dog days. I thought Sasha was above stuff like that lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

So much for the *Final Chapter*. :lol


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Sasha´s reign of terror has begun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> To me it's the semantics of it. Like people talk about Reigns push as if Rollins wasn't on the heel side dominating shit just as hard. They talk about Reigns push like Ambrose wasn't being put into prominent roles and positions as well. People over play it. To me saying Reigns was shoved down throats and not extending that to Rollins and Ambrose is like saying Austin was pushed too hard but not mentioning Rock and Austin.
> 
> As far as your last part wrestling isn't main stream it just isn't. But to act like their aren't matches the fanbase gets even more hype for than usual is false. Does the WWE pull AE or RA era numbers fuck no. Doesn't mean the fan base doesn't find certain matches as must see or get highly invested in them. Whether it's to cheer or boo people are highly invested in Reigns matches. I just don't see how you deny that


Rollins wasn't dominating at all in his booking last year. He lost clean to J&J on Raw. They would never even think to book Reigns like that.

There's a difference between getting a reaction and a big match feel. See Hogan, Austin, and Rock for big match feels.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

They want charloette to be the next ric flair.. She needs to win and lose the title 15 times.. She is well on her way.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Way better than the disappointing match in the Cell.

Getting sick of seeing the Title flop around though...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Are they legit trying to make Charlotte a 16 time women's champion? Because you know she's going to win it back at Roadblock. So stupid!


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

drougfree said:


> Sasha´s reign of terror has begun



Yea up until the next ppv lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Welp! Glad I saved my monies. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :batista3


That selling 

:banderas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so if these two have a street fight at road block and it ends up even better than this brawl, i'd be more than happy to see it, i enjoyed that main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> All of Sashas title wins have been on Raws while Charlottes have been at PPVs lol


Flair privilege is even better than whitw privilege :lmao


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I have no words


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Enough of this shit.

Roster is crap. 

Fuck booking these dweebs to cry when they lose.

Fuck forcing Sasha and Charlotte so they can be 16 time champs.

Fuck the obvious 'We can't have Charlotte lose on a PPV, so let Sasha keep winning the title on RAW'.

And Fuck RAW btw.

1st and last post tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It really does devalue the title to have it change hands so frequently...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This company... is literally run by fucking idiots. 

Confirmed.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Excellent match, easily the match they should've had at HIAC.


Not the cleanest match, but I was actually impressed. They did some pretty sick shit you don't often see the women doing. That deserves some props.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They need to stop hot potatoing that title around but that was a damn good match. Makes up for the HIAC fuckery. Easily my favorite besides the match from the summer where Sasha won her first title. 

I feel like Ric Flair endorsing Sasha is going to prolong this fued, though...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Seriously, why don't we rename the belt the "Raw Horsewomen's Championship". Because these two are gonna trade it back and forth until they start fucking menopause.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What is this Sasha's 3rd title win on Raw? Why the fuck is she crying and acting as if this her first title win? She wins the god damn belt every 2 months, is everyone of her title wins gonna be presented as some heartfelt triumphant moment?

Also What the fuck was the point of Flair coming out? Didn't he screw her over at WM and constantly help Charlotte get dirty wins?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good raw tonight. 2 weeks in a row with good Raws. Keep it up WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Not the cleanest match, but I was actually impressed. They did some pretty sick shit you don't often see the women doing. That deserves some props.


I think it not being the cleanest actually added to it. Nowadays fans get concerned with everything being crispy it matches like these it adds realism.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I feel like Ric Flair endorsing Sasha is going to prolong this fued, though...


If we're lucky, this feud will end by Survivor Series next year. At that point they will both be 10x champs.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Women's Wrestling Entertainment


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Sasha needs to piss of and never come back actually just give it to Emma and have her never defend it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Women's Wrestling Entertainment


 I hope the 3rd hr bombs. The Raw's women's division is nowhere near good enough to justify the time they're getting.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a Raw!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Highlight Reel opening segment featuring Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Roman Reigns

- Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Mick Foley backstage segment

- Braun Strowman and Sami Zayn fighting post-match

- Sami Zayn/Mick Foley segment

- Chris Jericho/Seth Rollins parking lot segment + brawl

- Kevin Owens backstage interview

- Brian Kendrick's commentary + Rich Swann's promo

- Cesaro/Sheamus bar room segment + brawl

- Paul Heyman/Michael Cole interview

- Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks Falls Count Anywhere for the Raw Women's title


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> I hope the 3rd hr bombs. The women are nowhere near good enough to justify the time they're getting.


It will bomb. The third hour always bombs unless someone like Goldberg makes a return.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Also What the fuck was the point of Flair coming out? Didn't he screw her over at WM and constantly help Charlotte get dirty wins?


Either he was being a good sport or he just did it to throw more salt in Charlotte's face. Wouldn't be surprised by the latter, after she embarrassed him the last time they were in the ring together and talking about how she wanted nothing to do with him.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is Rusev a heel when Enzo is the one getting fresh with another mans wife? What retards write this shit?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins wasn't dominating at all in his booking last year. He lost clean to J&J on Raw. They would never even think to book Reigns like that.
> 
> There's a difference between getting a reaction and a big match feel. See Hogan, Austin, and Rock for big match feels.


So Rollins wasn't dominating TV time last year. Rollins still isn't getting a ton of TV time? Idc if he lost a match to J&J security, or 2 handfuls of Raw matches. The fact that he was getting that much TV time made it clear they cared. The fact that he was getting that much TV time in prominent roles showed they care. It's wrestling you don't need a plus 500 win record to clearly matter. You just need to be put in positions that show you matter. Look at Rock most of his title reigns are short as fuck and he spent a lot of his main event time looking up at the lights be if for Austin, Foley, HHH, or Taker. But nobody would argue Rock wasn't heavily pushed or that he didn't matter. Is Reigns highly favored hell yeah. But he's far from the only one, and supposed smart fans should be able to easily see that.

He gets a big reaction and brings a big match feel. But we're not going to agree clearly. I get what you're saying that Rock, Hogan, and Austin do that on a larger scale I can't deny that. But for what the wrestling business is currently I think guys like Reigns, AJ as of late, and Nakamura bring a big match feel to what they do. When I watch Matanza and Mil Muertes in LU those matches carry vibes that feel more electric.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Also What the fuck was the point of Flair coming out? Didn't he screw her over at WM and constantly help Charlotte get dirty wins?


I'd guess it was an attempt to counter the hometown curse x2.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> So Rollins wasn't dominating TV time last year. Rollins still isn't getting a ton of TV time? Idc if he lost a match to J&J security, or 2 handfuls of Raw matches. The fact that he was getting that much TV time made it clear they cared. The fact that he was getting that much TV time in prominent roles showed they care. It's wrestling you don't need a plus 500 win record to clearly matter. You just need to be put in positions that show you matter. Look at Rock most of his title reigns are short as fuck and he spent a lot of his main event time looking up at the lights be if for Austin, Foley, HHH, or Taker. But nobody would argue Rock wasn't heavily pushed or that he didn't matter. Is Reigns highly favored hell yeah. But he's far from the only one, and supposed smart fans should be able to easily see that.
> 
> He gets a big reaction and brings a big match feel. But we're not going to agree clearly. I get what you're saying that Rock, Hogan, and Austin do that on a larger scale I can't deny that. But for what the wrestling business is currently I think guys like Reigns, AJ as of late, and Nakamura bring a big match feel to what they do. When I watch Matanza and Mil Muertes in LU those matches carry vibes that feel more electric.


You don't have to care about wins/losses, but they clearly matter big time. Doesn't matter how much air time you get is if all they are doing with it is having you lose every week, and losing to shit like J&J. I never said WWE doesn't care about Rollins and others, they do. But it's not the same.

Comparing anyone on this roster to guys like Hogan, Austin, Rock in terms of drawing or reactions is an insult to them, tbh. They were on a level that is completely foreign to anyone on this current full time roster. That's not even an insult to anyone on today's full-time roster, but just illustrates how big and on top of their game those 3 guys were and the company as a whole was.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't watched Raw since Oct, nor did I watch tonight. I got a notification from the WWE app that the New Day RETAINED the tag belts against Gallows and Anderson AGAIN. Then I come on here and see Sasha has WON the Raw Women's Title AGAIN! This is exactly why I refuse to watch Raw now. Too many Goddamn rematches! Repetitiveness is the definition of insanity. Vince McMahon is a insane person to think that fans want to see the same shit EVERY FUCKING WEEK! Or maybe he's not because he does have these silly Indy loving fans and WWE ass kissers who like and defend this garbage. I hope the ratings go down below a 1.5 because they deserve it.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Never seen so many belt exchanges since my parents whipped me as a child.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You don't have to care about wins/losses, but they clearly matter big time. Doesn't matter how much air time you get is if all they are doing with it is having you lose every week, and losing to shit like J&J. I never said WWE doesn't care about Rollins and others, they do. But it's not the same.
> 
> Comparing anyone on this roster to guys like Hogan, Austin, Rock in terms of drawing or reactions is an insult to them, tbh. They were on a level that is completely foreign to anyone on this current full time roster. That's not even an insult to anyone on today's full-time roster, but just illustrates how big and on top of their game those 3 guys were and the company as a whole was.


The J&J loss was via distraction and shenanigans like most of his losses (which is annoyinng because apparently losing dirty is only relevant if Reigns or Cena take a dirty loss). I mean are you arguing Rollins wasn't pushed hard as fuck. Not mention him and Reigns are different characters. A random loss for a guy portrayed as a guy who owes his success to his corporate allies, makes more since than having the tough guy just lose to lose. This isn't MMA pointing at a W-L means nothing because characters are telling different stories, that should reflect in their W-L record.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The J&J loss was via distraction and shenanigans like most of his losses (which is annoyinng because apparently losing dirty is only relevant if Reigns or Cena take a dirty loss). I mean are you arguing Rollins wasn't pushed hard as fuck. Not mention him and Reigns are different characters. A random loss for a guy portrayed as a guy who owes his success to his corporate allies, makes more since than having the tough guy just lose to lose. This isn't MMA pointing at a W-L means nothing because characters are telling different stories, that should reflect in their W-L record.


I don't care how J and J won. They are two small, RETIRED, past their prime JOBBERS who beat the fucking WWE WORLD CHAMPION. That is ridiculous. Like I said, they wouldn't think twice about booking someone that's going to be FOTC like that. And it wasn't a random loss here and there. He had the worst W/L record of any WWE Champion EVER. It was a historically bad reign in terms of W/L. Wins and losses count in terms of being presented credible and as a WINNER to the fans. Fans, most of which these days are bandwagoners, care about wins and losses. We might not, but alot of other fans do. Fans flock to winners, whether it be in wrestling or real sports. That's why teams like the Yankees, Cowboys, and Red Sox have huge fanbases. They win. Believe me, if Rollins got 50/50 booking as a heel champion, I wouldn't complain in the least. But that's not what he got, and it wasn't even close when you look at the numbers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803414155017322496
Foley's teeth falling out. :done


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw was amazing. Well I didn't watch it, haven't for years but I'm sure it was great


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't care how J and J won. They are two small, RETIRED, past their prime JOBBERS who beat the fucking WWE WORLD CHAMPION. That is ridiculous. Like I said, they wouldn't think twice about booking someone that's going to be FOTC like that. And it wasn't a random loss here and there. He had the worst W/L record of any WWE Champion EVER. It was a historically bad reign in terms of W/L. Wins and losses count in terms of being presented credible and as a WINNER to the fans. Fans, most of which these days are bandwagoners, care about wins and losses. We might not, but alot of other fans do. Fans flock to winners, whether it be in wrestling or real sports. That's why teams like the Yankees, Cowboys, and Red Sox have huge fanbases. They win. Believe me, if Rollins got 50/50 booking as a heel champion, I wouldn't complain in the least. But that's not what he got, and it wasn't even close when you look at the numbers.


So Rock's been pinned by Trish before nobody thought he was a credless loser, because they noticed the context of the loss. This isn't mma or real sport it's fiction, a W-L record only matters as much as the story being told.
They weren't trying to sell Rollins as a I'll run through anybody heel. They weren't trying to sell him as a hateable cocky asshole who can hold his own. They were trying to present him as an undeserving champ who could lose his title at any moment if you could get him alone. They used free tv to show he's beatable, and PPV to show you that bastard finds ways to pull it out. What's hard to understand about that? He's not booked like Reigns because he's not the same character whats hard to grasp about that?

His credibility as a heel came from keeping his title day aftee day, week after week, month after month. Now I do think the constant losses to Cena after he dropped the US title were eyeroll worthy, but by and large the losses made sense in context of the story being told.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I really loved the women's match. I felt it was the match we should have had at Hell in a Cell. I don't like the title hot potato, but I also feel it balances out, in some strange way, because there are other titles in the show that have been held for quite some time.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Rollins attack on Jericho was AWESOME.. Rollins is winning back as a fan lol.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

They don't know how to book heels dammit. What was that line from Enzo about Rusev's wife? Rusev is the face that we need but don't deserve.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The backstage segments were quite funny. Cesaro and Sheamus in that pub was the highlight of the show :lol Also nice to see two cruiserweight matches!

No comment to KO vs RR - I mean we all know who is supposed to be the next Cena

I honestly don't know what to say about Sasha vs Charlotte fpalm Just proofs the women's title means shit


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Fuck's sake, stop playing hot potato with the Women's title...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Why is Rusev a heel when Enzo is the one getting fresh with another mans wife? What retards write this shit?


Cause u know rusevs a foreigner, and theyre all bad people

Its well known the writer is an imbecile wroting for 7 yo.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

That was shittiest pedigree ever. Jeric-old can't even take a pedigree anymore, he's too old. But at least we didn't have to suffer another slow boring match of him.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Some RAW thoughts:
-I do not like the hot potato game they are playing with the Women's Title. Cheapens each victory. This is some Vince Russo 1999 booking. Charlotte got her wins on PPVs while Sasha got hers on free TV. Sasha doesn't need to cry after each victory anymore. The match was not bad though. Loved the moonsault in the crowd spot. Sasha kneeing Charlotte in the ribs while she was stuck in the fence. 

-Super Roman Reigns defeated the Universal Champ CLEAN. Why? I think this was story development to show us how much Owens needs Jericho but I am tired of the booking for these heels. The crowd reaction to the Reigns at the beginning of the show was massive boos for a face.

-Jericho played his role well throughout the night. Him getting attacked and pedigreed by Rollins on top of the limousine was a cool visual not seen much in the PG era.

-What was up with that Sheamus/Cesaro skit? That looked like it came straight out of an 80's action movie.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Loved Raw. We had bar room brawls, parking lot brawls, a falls count anywhere match and a title change! Felt a lot like the Attitude Era.

People whinging about "hot potato" with the women's title... is the problem that the title is changing frequently, or that it's the same two people? I think the quick title changes are more realistic- look at UFC, champions have lost the belt on their first defense on several occasions. If it's the fact that it's the same two women... I'm not really a fan of Alicia Fox or Nia Jax getting the belt. I think they're saving Bayley for Mania. One thing I will concede is that Mick Foley makes it all very cringey with how thick he lays it on about the "women's revolution". To listen to the shit he comes out with in promos, you'd think Charlotte vs. Sasha was Flair vs. Steamboat, or Taker vs. HBK.

I love Enzo, but man, he came across like a major heel. Being so sleazy towards a man's wife... Rock did the same thing. Are we supposed to be cool with it because Rusev is an "evil foreigner"? Rusev was a total face defending his wife's honour, low blow and all.

Everything Chris Jericho does lately is amazing. It'll be a sad day when he finally hangs them up. Heard a saddening rumour today that Jericho wasn't scheduled for Mania 33, considering I'm going to be ringside I was really hoping for the Gift of Jericho.

Liked the build for the Cruiserweight title match. Both Swann and Kendrick came across well in their mic time.

I don't think I'll ever like that Raw is three hours, but it went by much quicker this week.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

pub brawl could've been executed better, but good nonetheless.

another mediocre raw. they really need to shake shit up. put the world title on rusev


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Charlotte face turn?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just came in here to see your comment, not dissapointed at all how you still try to smash JeriGOAT when he even is not in a match at all. Maybe you try it yourself getting Pedigree´d on a car roof. Maybe check back when Kane slammed people on cars or any other things in the building. It is called "not to hurt your oponent". But you are right, lame Jeri-OLD is the reason. 



DemonKane_Legend said:


> That was shittiest pedigree ever. Jeric-old can't even take a pedigree anymore, he's too old. But at least we didn't have to suffer another slow boring match of him.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Women's Championship right now :










:deanfpalm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Can we please go back to the Divas era now? So sick of this phoney ass "Revolution" and WWE giving the girls Main Events not because it makes sense but solely to pat themselves on the back. And enough of the hot potato malarkey. Now Charlotte will get her rematch at a PPV and win and this awful feud will never die.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Can we please go back to the Divas era now? So sick of this phoney ass "Revolution" and WWE giving the girls Main Events not because it makes sense but solely to pat themselves on the back. And enough of the hot potato malarkey. Now Charlotte will get her rematch at a PPV and win and this awful feud will never die.


Is this gonna be the thing now? People are gonna bitch everytime the women main event? 
I'm sorry but a falls count anywhere title match *should* be main eventing RAW whether they're women or not. 
And of course, they stole the show again, that's 3 maybe 4 times out of 5 now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Is this gonna be the thing now? People are gonna bitch everytime the women main event?
> I'm sorry but a falls count anywhere title match *should* be main eventing RAW whether they're women or not.
> And of course, they stole the show again, that's 3 maybe 4 times out of 5 now.


There's just too many issues with it. Its all a corparate thing, its not organic for Foley and Steph and the Announcers to scream "REVOLUTION" every 2 seconds while WWE only pushes 2-3 women and treats every otehr female like crap. Its not a Revolution, its a PR stunt, and its HHH once again going all in and megapushing his favourites.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> There's just too many issues with it. Its all a corparate thing, its not organic for Foley and Steph and the Announcers to scream "REVOLUTION" every 2 seconds while WWE only pushes 2-3 women and treats every otehr female like crap. Its not a Revolution, its a PR stunt, and its HHH once again going all in and megapushing his favourites.


Oh boo fucking hoo get over it, no doubt if this was Nikki in this spot and she was putting these kinds of matches you'd be lapping it up. Besides isn't she getting a No DQ match this week? So how exactly is that being treated like shit?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

And WWE once again booking Rusev like a babyface but because he's not Murican we're meant to boo him...riiiiiiiight. #wrestlinglogic



Strategize said:


> Oh boo fucking hoo get over it, no doubt if this was Nikki in this spot and she was putting these kinds of matches you'd be lapping it up. Besides isn't she getting a No DQ match this week? So how exactly is that being treated like shit?


I'd be happy to see Nikki get some chances to show what she can do because so far in rerturn she's got none.

But no if everytime she was on screen Bryan came out and jerked himself off going on about how amazing she is, and screaming "Revolution" and then Shane came out with that Stephanie grin, and the announcers wouldn't shut up about it and everything was so inorganic and forced, I'd complain then as well. We know women can go in the ring, we know they can get the fans involved, dont force it though. The Horsewomen rose to prominence by just being good at what they do, and not needing it screamed at us every 2 seconds. Its so phoney on the Main Roster.

And yeah Nikki gets a No DQ match...against a green ass Carmella. So if the match isn't good Nikki will get the blame when people compare it to Sasha/Charlotte match number 23327826.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Rated R Maryse said:


> There's just too many issues with it. Its all a corparate thing, its not organic for Foley and Steph and the Announcers to scream "REVOLUTION" every 2 seconds while WWE only pushes 2-3 women and treats every otehr female like crap. Its not a Revolution, its a PR stunt, and its HHH once again going all in and megapushing his favourites.


I have to agree with you on the corporate shilling of the Revolution thing -- that s annoying af, along with all the other crap they try to force-feed you during these already barely tolerable shows. But if you take the matches on their own for what they are, some of them -- like last night's main event -- are better than many of the guys' matches. Shit, Charlotte's moonsault off the announce table without so much as a flinch almost made that match worthwhile by itself. Perfect match? No -- there was lots of sloppy shit. But I did gain a whole new level of respect for those two ladies after that match. WWE could -- and should -- tone down the shilling. But the women do deserve some credit for raising the bar, at least as far as women in WWE goes.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

As much as I'm tired of seeing Charlotte and Sasha trade titles, that match was pretty damn good. Charlotte took like three kendo stick shots to the face and that moonsault was daring as fuck.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> I have to agree with you on the corporate shilling of the Revolution thing -- that s annoying af, along with all the other crap they try to force-feed you during these already barely tolerable shows. But if you take the matches on their own for what they are, some of them -- like last night's main event -- are better than many of the guys' matches. Shit, Charlotte's moonsault off the announce table without so much as a flinch almost made that match worthwhile by itself. Perfect match? No -- there was lots of sloppy shit. But I did gain a whole new level of respect for those two ladies after that match. WWE could -- and should -- tone down the shilling. But the women do deserve some credit for raising the bar, at least as far as women in WWE goes.


If they can stop the corporate shilling and while they're at it, put Nia or Emma, or Summer when she's back or anyone other than just the Horsewomen in these spots it'd be so much better, so much more tolerable. Just give the women these matches, these moments and let them do what they can without the shilling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> So Rock's been pinned by Trish before nobody thought he was a credless loser, because they noticed the context of the loss. This isn't mma or real sport it's fiction, a W-L record only matters as much as the story being told.
> They weren't trying to sell Rollins as a I'll run through anybody heel. They weren't trying to sell him as a hateable cocky asshole who can hold his own. They were trying to present him as an undeserving champ who could lose his title at any moment if you could get him alone. They used free tv to show he's beatable, and PPV to show you that bastard finds ways to pull it out. What's hard to understand about that? He's not booked like Reigns because he's not the same character whats hard to grasp about that?
> 
> His credibility as a heel came from keeping his title day aftee day, week after week, month after month. Now I do think the constant losses to Cena after he dropped the US title were eyeroll worthy, but by and large the losses made sense in context of the story being told.


We're not going to compare Rock to Rollins, are we? I mean, I even like Rollins alot more, as I'm a big fan of Seth's, but come on. Rock lost to Trish, but he didn't lose anywhere near as much as Seth.

It's all about how you are presented. Rock still was presented much more of a winner than Seth and it's not even close, even with Rock being booked kinda weak for a star of his stature. Wins and losses matter. That's why stars get big reactions. They win alot. Seth was presented as the biggest loser Champion of ALL TIME last year. It's a fact.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh PLEASE let this be the final Sasha/Charlotte title match for awhile. And let the former actually get a few successful title defenses this time.

This could be leading up to a Sasha vs. Bayley feud (and Sasha heel turn) in the future I think. And lets see if Charlotte can do well in a non-title feud.

But it DOES make having Sasha lose in her hometown at HIAC seem all the more pointless. 

Also WWE's obsession with "lets have the champion get beat, in order to get a title match later on" continues to be really irritating. That's what #1 contenders matches are for WWE, look it up. Have Roman beat someone else if you want to make him #1 contender (like Jericho or Rollins perhaps). It just makes the PPV feel less special and makes you champion look weak, for no real reason.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm getting pretty sick of reading opinions by so many unaware, negative whingers.

All you people do is complain!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman
Rollins/Jericho
Sheamus/Cesaro bar brawl


Only things worth watching that Raw episode for.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok it wasn't perfect but you could tell there was a ton of effort to put on an exciting show and for the most part they succeeded. 

My personal favorite moment was the interaction between Cesaro/Sheamus. 

That whole segment was great, it took me back to when the APA years ago were having bar brawls :Rollins

Given how this all started with a pointless cop out to their best of seven series and its not down to WWE at all, the two have made it work and shown really fun chemistry as a team with their bickering and one uppermanship. Hope they keep it going for a while longer.

Heyman was on point this week as well and I liked the main event plus as ever the awesomeness of Jericho/Owens.

Please though WWE push some other female talent as challengers for the title, there has to be more to the WWE Women's title than Sasha and Charlotte


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I may be wrong but wouldn't it be much more enjoyable if people just watched the show for what it is and stopped analysing every booking decision and segment? Just a thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's 3 pretty good Raw's in a row.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> It will bomb. The third hour always bombs unless someone like Goldberg makes a return.


?


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Cesero not drinking the beer ruined the segment for me


----------

